# "Big_Al13 - Stay puft goes lean, a natural story



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Hi all,

As per my introduction thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/welcome-lounge/224492-new-lad-fat-chunt-after-6-years-off.html#post4133967, I've got back on the wagon after 6 years of falling further off and chasing to catch it back up again.

I'll let you know now, I'm debating pictures... they won't be pleasant so have your paper bags at the ready, but more than anything I'll be able to track my progress.

I think the entire idea of this log is to allow me to vent really. I'm not going to bang on about what's happened in my life, as ultimately I let myself get in to the shameful state that I am and as such now is the time to start doing something about it.

Here we go.

Starting point:

Left university - max lifts 130chest, 130squat, 140deadlift, got chunky circa 26 stone.

June 2012 - Signed up to bootcamp with an initial weight of 133kg. Lifts all shot to **** so didn't even bother recording them.

May 2013 - Weigh and measure is tomorrow at bootcamp and have for the last 4 weeks been transitioning to a strength training program.

Eating habits : They have been terrible, I tracked what I was eating previously using myfitnesspal, and I was coming in at an average of 1600kcal. I'm a 6ft5 guy so not small and basically not eating enough which has ruined my metabolic rate somewhat.

As a result I've recently re-worked everything macro and kcal content wise so that I begin to eat properly and aim for a 2500kcal zone at the moment to try and get the metabolism firing correctly and to aid getting some muscle mass on me so I can lean down without starving myself. I'm also 4 weeks in to a IF/Paleo fasting diet. My current diet looks like this;

~12pm-1pm break fast

mixed salad consisting of spinach, tomatoes, cucumber, ~30g cheese, tuna/mackerel/chicken breast

3 omega 3 tabs, 1 multivit, 1 garlic, 2 bcaa,

1430

tin of mackerel and handful of nuts (walnuts/cashews)

1530

4-5 boiled eggs w/brocolli

1700

2 scoop protein shake

1800- pre workout shake

1 scoop whey

1800-2000

training circuits. (the time is so broad because there are two options on class time, either way training is usually 45mins - 1 hour long)

protein shake 1 scoop whey, 1 scoop soy

2100

lean beef / chicken breast / lean pork / turkey with (on training days - brown rice / sweet potato) loads of veggies (carrots, spring greens, brocolli, beans, courgettes etc)

2 Mg tabs, 1 Zn.

Bed ~ 14-16hour fast as timings are not strictly adhered to, but basically a 8-9 hour eating window.

As for my strength training I'm concentrating a lot on the bigger lifts. Chest was very weak before but is slowly coming back, but I'm concentrating on form more than anything else at the moment.

So compound lifts are as follows

Bench - 100kg x1

Squats 130kg x1

Deadlift - 190kg x1

Being so tall I struggle to find depth on heavy squats so am not comfortable on loading up the bar, but like I say I'm working on this slowly. Deadlifts, I guess as I play football quite a lot, my legs have remained strong but I only cracked 190 this week so am not getting too carried away yet.

Overall I'm looking to lean down but need to reset my metabolism first before I can start going at it properly. This feels VERY counter productive, but the changes I'm noticing in body comp mean it is obviously working alright, I.E. abs outline is beginning to show ( I haven't seen them in ages, even before I was properly fatty boom boom they weren't noticable), chest has changed from having massive moobs to smaller moobs and seems to be picking up all the time which is nice, the sticking bit is the fat tyre around my stomach. That's being a bitch to get moving, but slow and steady I'll make it move (and I'm not talking about doing the truffle shuffle either).

I'm doing all of this naturally so I realise gains/changes will be slow but I'm in it for the long run, not just for me, but for my future family, g/f, and to be with them for as long as possible, not sending myself to an early grave.

As with everyone on here, I appreciate the help / support / truth / and whatever else comes along.

Cheers,

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

So weigh and measure was done over the weekend.

Here are the results after 7-8 months which allow me to gauge how I'm doing.

Starting Stats:

Weight: 134kg

Left Bicep: 12"

Right Bicep: 12"

Chest: 52"

Waist:49.5"

Stomach:49"

Left Thigh: 24"

Right Thigh: 24"

Measurements as of 04/05/2013

Weight: 120kg

Left Bicep: 16"

Right Bicep: 16"

Chest: 46"

Waist: 39"

Stomach: 44"

Left Thigh: 28"

Right Thigh: 28"

I guess that's pretty good considering where I started from, and my energy levels are beginning to climb massively which is a good thing. I feel a lot better and am beginning to get my head in to a good place. There is still a very long way to go though and using IF has become second nature to me now, I can easily go 20hours + on a weekend without forcing it, and frequently train fasted on the weekend as well. It allows me to get stuff done without having to worry about where my next meal is coming from as I can work in my macros as I need to and throw in a cheat meal without getting massively guilty about it.

The thing I'm going to struggle with is going to be the coming week as we are off on holiday. No where fancy but just a break from work and moving house rigours. I think for this I will have concentrate on doing some whole body exercises, and body weight to keep the metabolism working. There will be a lot of walking involved as I really enjoy outside activities (fnar) so will be walking around the place we are staying for probably an average of 8hours a day. This should help keep the muscles firing and not leave me in too bad shape when I come back and can hit the weights again.

I'm also giving the bootcamp a miss this month to stick some muscle on me and aid the fat burning process, so will be writing a plan for myself over the week "off" I have to try and incorporate as many good lifts and working splits as possible. If anyone has any ideas or suggestions then please feel free to comment.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

So I'm now on holiday, and contrary to what I thought, it's actually easier to eat well whilst I'm not at home, mind you I think that is mainly due to us going self catering so I have more finite control over what I eat and what comes with me to eat during the day.

Doing plenty of walking which is making the legs ache each day, but when I get back will have to get back on it and start smashing it at the gym, did a good push session before we left on the Wednesday and doing push ups etc still hurts a bit even this morning so it's done it's job.

Next proper update will probably be middle of next week. Roll on a few good PPL sessions.

Al.


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice mate 10" off your waist is nothing short if spectacular. Get some before and aft pics up fella!


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice mate 10" off your waist is nothing short if spectacular. Get some before and aft pics up fella!


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Cheers @Tepidsparrow - Photos coming up - hope you or anyone else for that matter haven't had your tea yet. h34r:

So after coming back off a nice week of a holiday in the Lakes, walking and seeing some amazing scenery, it's back to the normal life.... well it will be come Monday.

As promised I've stuck some pictures up which show 1months progress using IF / Paleo mixture. My fasts generally last between 13-16hours at the moment, and are normally broken with salad and oily fish/chicken in suitable quantities.



Now go easy on me, I'm a big unit, fatty boom boom, chunker, whatever... I know all that. What I would like to know is if people see a particular area that is lacking to please give me some movements to do to help it shift.

As can clearly be seen I have a gut which is a bastard to move but it is reducing, day by day. Also my bitch t1ts are beginning to go which is a large relief, and my lifts are getting stronger day by day. I've done the pictures to be as accurate as possible, no special lighting, no special posing to look awesome (which I can actually do for certain parts of my body believe it or not)

Well that's me. In the best shape of my life believe it or not than I have been for the best part of 8 years. Sad to think about it like that, but it's the truth and that's what this log is all about.

I'm just starting a proper PPL season for the next 6-8 weeks and next picture session is in 3.5weeks and counting, so best get on it. Thanks for your time and have at it..... now where did I put down that tin of mackerel.....

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Today was legs.

5x5 squats starting at 100kg, ending at 140kg.

5x5 1 1/2 squats starting at 90kg, ending at 120kg.

3x10 single leg lunges.

4x10 leg raises

4x10 calf raises

Planks

V-Sits

10 Circuits on punch bag.

My shoulders and traps are still killing me from my pull day on thursday night, but back tomorrow for push day.

Got a load of good meaty stuff from the butchers as well, so looking forward to cooking some of that up tomorrow for my feeding time.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Today was a push session.

Looked like this:

5x5 CGBP 60/80/90/100/110

3x8 Incline BP 60/80/90

3x8 Incline Flys 17.5/17.5/17.5

5x5 Seated Shoulder Press w/DB 25/27.5/30/30(failure)/27.5

3x8 Lateral Raise DB 12.5/12.5/12.5

5x5 Dips BW/+5kg/+5kg/BW/BW(failure)

3x8 Cable Pushdowns Flatbar 75/75/75(failure)

3x8 Skullcrushers 20/30/25(failure)

3x30secs Plank

3x30secs russian twists w/8kg ball

12mins HIIT on punchbag.

Now I'm very hungry, got some proper DOMS all across the top of my back (from bag work) and shoulders now. Triceps aren't so bad, but doubt I could do much with them if required to do any lifting.

Tomorrow is pull day so will be looking forward to that, and get some nice food down me during the day. Then it's rest for Tuesday.

In terms of body comp, chest is getting a bit leaner, and the mid range tyre seems to be tightening up which is a good thing, just have to keep hammering it and eventually will get to somewhere that I am reasonably happy with, before being able to bulk a little to get a nice physique on these ageing big old bones.

Cheers for reading, feel free to comment if you wish.

Al.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Great progress so far, keep it up.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Cheers pal. I intend to, it is infinitely difficult seeing the other chaps on here getting great gains with assistance from a cycle or two, but I'm determined to stay natural and to get myself in a good place for the future, for my family, and for me.

It does help having a group of people who are training for miami pro and miss galaxy universe at the same gym and they give me plenty of encouragement. The missus is a rock in her own right, putting up with a lot of lows from me and slapping me (sometimes literally) when I get my head stuck up my ****.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

You don't need to do any cycles you've done good so far on your own. If you done a cycle you might feel you've cheated yourself.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Had an attempt at a pull session today. It was probably not the best Idea as haven't had a day off since Thursday last week. My own fault.

Started on Deadlift

120x5, 140x5, 160x5, 170x5, 210x0 (3 attempts to get this moving and legs didn't want to know), 200x1 (got ****y and pulled this one out just because I was angry at myself)

Pull ups (band assisted 5x5)

4 x Bent over rows 50x8 super set with rear delt raise on bench 10x3.

3 x 10 back extensions on ball

Seated Bicep curls 3x8 15kg w/fatgrips drop set to 10kg w/fatgrips rep out to 14 then failure.

****ty workout to be honest.

Came home and had a lump of chicken, 2/3 of a baked sweet potato, shallow fried onions/green peppers/chilli/veg stock in coconut oil.

boshed some zinc and magnesium and will take a 2 day break from the gym I think.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

My first real rest day in what feels like ages.

Diet looks like this today.

Fast until 12.30pm

D3 vit

Sea Kelp

Cod liver oil x4

Garlic

Multivit

Chicken breast 300g

brocolli 70g

Egg Hard boiled medium 3

lighter cheese 30g

Snacks = 3pm ish

Mackerel in tomato sauce

Egg hard boiled medium 2

cucumber 50g

4.45pm

Total MRP 50g in water

7.30pm

Chicken breast 300g

Sliced Cabbage and leek 100g

Mushrooms 138g

Onions 180g

chilli flakes

chicken oxo cube

30ml coconut oil

15ml EVOO

8pm

25g tpw whey lemon shortcake

350ml whole milk

Zn + Mg tabs

Total Macros

P = 283g C = 113g F = 137g

Obviously I am using an intermittent fasting regime with a heavy paleo influence to keep the carbs down, get my body burning it's fat stores and giving it some fats to use in general.

I've worked out my BMR to be between 2900kcal and 2400kcal using Harris Benedict, and Mifflin St Jeor but know that they over estimate so I'm aiming for the lower band on this and have set myself to hit 2400kcal with a 250g protein, 120g fat, and remainder carbs but want to keep these as low as possible so am trying to concentrate on the protein and good fats mostly with the carbs coming from veggies, unless it is work out day and I'll have a small amount of brown rice or sweet potato.

The diet is something I constantly struggle with, I'm not really sure on exact macros and seeing as I'm looking to cut, not sure which way to approach things. So if anyone can clarify this for me slightly then that would be greatly appreciated. Obviously I will keep looking at the other appropriate areas of the forum for pointers but it is always nice to hear it from others to cement the facts as much as possible.

In other news, back is still roasting along with the shoulders again. It's nice DOMS but so glad I didn't go against my decision to have tonight and tomorrow off. Should be nice and fresh for another session on Thursday.

Cheers,

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Well, back to training later this evening, and I think I'm fully recovered. Well enough to put a push training session together anyway. I pretty much always have some kind of very mild muscle ache going on at the moment. Does anyone else get this at all? It's not uncomfortable, far from it, just a dull ache that lingers like a DOMs feeling but not as intense.

Diet yesterday was the following:

Dinner 1230

5 chicken oyster pieces w/ garlic marinade ~300g

150g brocolli

3 medium boiled eggs

EVOO - 15ml

D3 vit

Sea Kelp

Cod liver oil x4

Garlic

Multivit

1500

tin of mackerel in spicy tomato sauce

2 medium boiled eggs

1630

Total MRP 50g in water

1930

Chilli pepper beef strifry

spinach x handful ~50g

leek and cabbage mix x 100g

mushrooms x 4

rock salt (pinch)

chilli flakes (pinch)

Red bell pepper

2045

TPW Butterscotch Ripple 50g

400ml whole milk

Zn + Mg tabs

Totals

2361kcal

P -210 / C - 78 / F - 112

I've rejigged calorie intake slightly and dropped it by ~50kcal to give a little boost to the fat burning.

When I get paid I'll be ordering some husks from TPW to up my fibre content as I've had a bit of dodgy stomach (yeah yeah, it looks dodgy in the photos to begin with la la la :001_tt2: ) over the last couple of evenings and put that down to needing a bit more fibrous stuff in my diet. I'll experiment and see how I get on.

I'll update with push training tonight.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Training tonight was a bit of a strange one.

Got to gym and felt really positive, got the routine in front of me and thought right lets have it.

CGBP 5x5 - 60/70/80 then felt something click in my shoulder so dropped down a level / 70 / 60 / did a set to failure at 60kg.

Incline bench - 5x5 - 60 / 70 / 80 x2 to a 60kg drop set / 60 to failure.

Incline Flys - 3x8 - 20 / 20 / 17.5 - these hurt like crazy and probably weren't my brightest idea to do.

I soldiered on.

Seated shoulder press 5x5 - 35kg x2 spotted / 25 x 2 / 20 / 15 / 15 to failure

Lateral raise - 3x8 - 10 / 7.5 / 7.5

BW dips - 5x5 - 5/5/5/2/ failed to even support my own weight

Overhead Extension - 3x8 - 15 / 17.5 / 20

Cable pull down - 3x8 - 75x2 then 60x7 / 60 / 60

Planks 3x30secs

Russian Twists (8kg ball) 3x30secs

My shoulder just wasn't up to it today, left one seemed fine, right one didn't want to know and as a result all of my lifts suffered. I felt flat and just didn't feel like I could do anything properly.

I dropped all of the weights off and tried to complete the set with more of them at lower weight going to failure. I've a dull ache in my right shoulder now which isn't uncomfortable but it just doesn't seem able to support a lot of weight, nevermind move it.

Diet today:

Dinner:

5 chicken breast fillet ~270g

200g brocolli

3 medium boiled eggs

Light Cheese

D3 vit

Sea Kelp

Cod liver oil x4

Garlic

Multivit

1400

30g Chicken Fillet

2 medium boiled eggs

1900 Gym time

2130

300g Chicken breast

Baby corn 175g

garlic 11g

onion 33g

courgette 1whole

sliced cabbage and leek - 50g

asparagus - 80g

brown rice - 75g

coconut oil - 15ml

TPW Butterscotch Ripple 25g

TPW Soy Isolate 25g

Macros total

P = 250g / C = 91g / F = 112g

Football tomorrow so hopefully everything will go ok and I can have a good evening. Then we will see how a pull session goes on saturday.

Depressed at the moment tbh.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Today I felt much better, the pull session went really well and was feeling good about things. Amazing what a couple of days can do. I think the weather has probably helped and the idea of a bank holiday certainly helps things along.

Anyway, lets get to it.

Pull Sesh:

Pull up 5x5 (band assisted) - Wide Grip / Narrow Grip / Pull Up / Pull Up / Wide Grip

Bent Over Row - 4x8 - 60kg / 70kg / 80kg / 80kg / 85kg

Reverse Fly - 3x8 - 10 / 10 / 10 (failed on 8th)

Back Extension - 4 x 10

Cable X body curl - 3x8 - 20kg / 20kg / 20kg (failed on 7th)

EZ bar curl - 3x8 - 30 / 40 / 35 (failed on 7th)

Hammer Curl - each set to failure - 15kg / 15kg / 12.5kg

Plank 3x30secs

V-sits 3x30secs

Not a bad session all in all, I felt good about it and it has me back on the right path I think. Keen to get back in there to do a legs session at some point over the weekend but we shall see. Football has left both my legs with a dull ache and it might be wise to give them a bit of time to recover as I'll be doing high volume rather than heavy weight on this leg session to try and concentrate more on good form.

Enjoy your weekend everyone.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Went in to Gym on Monday morning and it was dead, there were only 3 people in there when I arrived, which dwindled to just me, then a couple more when I left. Was nice so decided to beast my legs in the squat rack.

I've got real issue with form as I have very long legs, but a long torso as well, so as I get heavier I can feel my back begin to round as I come up. Today was the day I decided to have a crack at correcting it, so dropped off the weight and went for good form reps.

I am not sure how many sets I did but I reached double figures and each set was around 8-15reps. I'll list what I can remember;

Warm up - 60kg x15

then:

80kg x 14

90kg x 15

100kg x 13

110kg x 12

120kg x 8 - this is where I feel the back starting to round and I can feel myself going forward a bit as weight changes position so stopped weight there to get the form back.

110kg x 10

100kg x 10

80kg x 14

60kg plates + chains (~15kg each) so 90kg at full extension x 10

repeat of above x 11

60kg x 15 1.5 reps

repeat of above x 8

Calf raises with barbell - 80kgx15, 80kgx15, 80kgx13, 80kgx12

Finished off with some leg raises. 4x8 or similar.

I've got down to parallel or just above on most of the lifts except perhaps the 110/120kg. I feel my back begin to start rounding at these weights and need to concentrate more on getting the form spot on. I suffer the same issue when I get heavier on deadlifts, that my lower back begins to pop up on the initial lift.

Must work on this to try and correct it but finding it a long hard road to get down. I can lift heavy, I know that, but it is getting the form nailed that is proving difficult. *- Hints or tips appreciated.*

Diet was shyte over the weekend though. Lots of random food, but in large single meals rather than spread out. E.G. - curry Saturday night, large chicken /lamb / chicken tikka in naan last night. I did do 4-5 mile walk over the weekend so hopefully that has negated some of the indulgence but need to get back on it this week. (Doesn't help that I leave work this week for a new place and thus will be taken out somewhere - usually a pizza joint)

Maintained my fasting periods which is of little consequence, but hopefully the old body has used what it was given as fuel whilst in it's fasted state and not stored it away. I don't feel lethargic from all the carbs etc which I would have normally done so maybe it is indeed using the carbs for muscle repair / growth. I can but hope.

Week off as of end of today to get my stuff together for the new job, so will nail it at the gym and really make it work for it's meals in the mean time.

Cheers,

Al.

- Oh it's picture weekend next weekend, and also a weigh and measure (if I can squeeze in at the gym) so we shall see how this month has gone in terms of progress. Wish me luck :laugh:


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Another visit to the gym today and swapped the routine to doing a Pull, instead of a Push to give the shoulder that little longer to recover. However that backfired as my right wrist now seems to be playing up. On curls I got to the top to really squeeze my bicep and got a sharp pain down my thumb into my wrist. Limited my lifting ability and went to cable machine to get the curls out that way.

Here is the routine.

Pull ups 5x5 - Bodyweight x 5 (quite a milestone for me as I managed to get 5 clean pull ups out without assistance) / Wide grip x 5 (band assisted) / Pull up x 6 (3 on my own 3 x band assisted) / Wide Grip x 5 (band assisted) / Pull up x 8 (3 on my own 5 x band assisted)

Bent over row - 5x10 - 50/60/70/80/90x7 failure

Reverse Fly - 4x8 10/10/10/10

Super setted with shrugs 60/60/60/60

This is where the wrist/thumb started playing up

Cable X curl - 4x8 20/20/20/20

Cable EZ Bar curl - 4x8 50/45/40/40

Cable curl - 3x8 - 20/20/20

Plank 3x30secs

Russian twists (15kg plate) 3x30secs

HIIT - 12x30secs on punch bag & 5x30 secs on skipping rope.

Diet wise, as predicted it was a pizza place, so had 3 slices, and got given a slice of cake. Basically hit my calorie limit in one sitting. As such I haven't eaten since about 1pm. Only thing I've had was a two scoop TPW butterscotch ripple, 10g TPW iBCAA in 600ml water.

Macros:

P = 170g / F = 84g / C = 251g

This I realise could be a lot worse, but I'm not comfortable in putting anything more away. So haven't.

It will however mean that my fast is going to be around 23 hours if not a bit longer, this could be no bad thing as it will crank up the fat burning machine hopefully.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Gym tonight was a good session.

The fast was eventually broken at shortly after 1pm. So just over a 24hour fast. I didn't feel bad at all, hungry sure, but not to the point of ravenous, however hungry enough to eat. So broke my fast with a nice little plate of scrambled egg (3 egg whites / 1 yolk)

Gym session was Push tonight and went like so;

Bench Press 5x5 60/80/90/100/110

Incline Bench 5x5 60/70/80/80/60

Incline Fly 3x8 20/20/17.5

Dips 5x5 0/10/10/5/5

Military Press 4x10 25/30/35/30

Lateral raise 4x8 10/10/10/10x8(failure)

Single arm cable pulldown 4x8 25/25/25/25

Cable pull down 4x8 75/70/65/65(really struggled on last one)

Tonight felt good, felt strong, purposeful and positive. In some ways I'm looking forward to the pictures this weekend and measurements. Do I think a lot will have changed? No not really, but I feel stronger and more confident in my appearance so that is a good thing. Only the photos will really show what has changed.

I appreciate the people that have viewed this, and hopefully this weekend I will have more progress to report. This journal will give you a verbal report but nothing shows progress like pictures so hopefully that will spur me and other people in a similar situation, on a little more. Just keeping this log going is giving me a lot of confidence to keep progressing. Reading other journals also gives me a lot of support without realising it. So to those who read this, thank you.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Just got back from the butchers for my next couple of weeks dinner at work.

This little lot for £60 notes, chicken, chicken, chicken, chicken, lamb, beef, pork, and more chicken. Can't complain and all locally sourced which makes me feel all warm and furry inside.

Off out golfing this afternoon so am looking forward to that, and then back in the gym tomorrow for a legs session. I am however getting a massive urge to go and destroy half the food I've just put in the freezer. Must resist!

Al.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

I buy my chicken in bulk like that  best way I think.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Definitely the best option for me at the moment. Knocks spots off the Musclefood guys as well at the moment. Plus I'm helping the local suppliers so a bit of feel good there as well.

I've got some pictures, but don't have time to sort them out at the moment, and tbh they look a bit ****, so might have to go and take them again. I'll get them up before the weekend is through. Personally I don't think a lot has changed in particular. I think my legs look better and my stomach hang has tightened up a bit which is what I was hoping for. My abs have disappeared a little which I expected and I am going back to my bootcamp this month, and bring the bit of fat gain back under control. I'll admit that my diet hasn't been great this week and changing jobs has messed up my routine a little.

I'm a bit upset actually, but I fully realised that the changes might not be immediately apparent. I've definitely got stronger and some muscle mass has definitely gone on. That was the goal so that my metabolism had more to burn what I eat on. I'll keep digging away at it all.

So back to the training. I have started on an ECA stack as per @DiggyV's thread in the losing weight forum. I wasn't quite sure what to expect really, I have done the reading and knew what others had experienced so just waited to see what happened.

Being a big lad I started on the nominal dose of 1 Chest-eze, 3 Pro-plus (poundland equivalent), 1 baby aspirin. Ratio of 1:10:4 as guidelines suggest.

I went and did a legs session on Friday and immediately felt like a different person. The focus I had was unreal and immediately went and took up position in the squat rack. I started low weight and initially thought I would go easy and do low weight high rep. That quickly went out the window and once I got in the groove I just didn't stop. Here's how that went....

Rep range was 8s unless (x) is shown:

60kg/70kg/80kg/90kg/100kg/110kg/120kg/130kg/140kg(5)/150kg(5)/160kg(4) - This knocked my old PB out of the park. I will admit that at least 2 reps on 160kg were partials, and I can only get down to parallel before the bottom of my back rounds so not deep squats but still, 160kg I am very happy with.

I immediately went on to deadlifts thinking I was going to do the same there. However, I quickly found out otherwise, after the volume of squats my deadlifts were shot to ****. Managed the following though;

120kg x 5/140kg x5/160kg x5/170kg x5/170kg x5 - then went a bit wobbly so thought I would stop.

Finished with calf raises: 60kgx15/60kgx15/60kgx15/60kgx14(Failed)

LEg raises: 4 sets of 10.

Went and played football in the evening and that really killed my legs off. Felt good for it though so am happy with yesterday over all.

Today I went and did a pull session, which went as follows:

Pull ups: narrow x5/ narrow x 3 +4 band assisted/ wide 5 x band assisted / wide x 5 band assisted / narrow 1 15second static hold and then 4 band assisted

Bent over row: 4x8 : 60kg/70kg/80kg/90kg

Reverse Fly: 3x10: 12.5kg/12.5kg/10kg

Cable X body curl: 4x10: 25kg/25kg/20kg/20kg

Barbell curl w/ fat gripz: 3x8: 25kg/25kg/25kg - Grip was blown apart by using the fat gripz.

Dumbell concentration curl: 3x10 w/fat gripz: 10kg/10kg/10kg - as above regarding grip

Shrugs w/fat grips 3x10: 70kg/70kg/70kg - again grip was that painful I had to stop towards the end of each set to regrip the barbell.

Plank 3x30secs, and then side extensions and back extension 12 reps each one 3 times round.

Overall a nice session and a good sweat. ECA helped with concentration again and had the second batch at half 1, I'm feeling abit fuzzy now though so might just keep it back to once a day for a while and see how I go. Will be doing 2 weeks on, and 2 weeks off.

Must dash now, but will look at getting the photos up later tonight.

Cheers, and enjoy the sun.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

A day later than planned but I've only got one picture to show. It's the best comparison shot as it's the only real change I can make out.

It's pretty basic, but a nice change over the course of 4 weeks. Tummy has tucked up a little bit and chest has lifted and moved out which also means that my bitch tits are now becoming pecs... go me. Ha ha. I'm back at the boot camp this month whilst still strength training and am hoping to get some good results at the end of the next 4 week period.

Anyway, new job and stuff as well, so enjoy the picture (or seeing your tea again) and I'll keep doing what I'm doing.

Cheers,

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Hi all,

So here is where I currently stand.

This week has been great diet wise. Being at a new job has allowed me to concentrate a bit more on diet as I'm doing a lot of training.

Exercise - I've been going back to my bootcamp this week and have another 3 weeks on 3 times a week, so basically it's HIIT weighted circuits which have got me blowing out my **** by the end of the session. As a result I've not been able to get in and do much in the way of a strength session. I did a push session on Monday which went well and felt good. That was until I got home. Somehow I tweaked the muscle or ligament behind my knee, which basically meant come Tuesday morning I could barely bend or straighten my leg. It was agony. That also put the knackers on my leg day I had planned for Weds.

Here is the session:

Chest Press: 5x60kg/5x70kg/5x80kg/5x90kg/10x60kg/12x60kg/8x60kg

Incline Bench: 5x60kg/5x60kg/5x60kg/5x60kg/5x60kg

Incline Fly: 8x20kg/8x20kg/8x20kg/8x20kg

Military Press: 8x25kg/8x30kg/8x35kg/7x40kg

Lateral Raise: 4x8x10kg

Front Raise: 4x8x7.5kg

Dips: 5x BW+10kg/5xBW+10kg/5xBW+10kg/5xBW/5xBW

Cable Pulldown: 8x75kg/8x70kg/8x60kg/11x60kg

Single Arm Pulldown: 8x30kg/8x25kg/8x20kg/8x20kg

3x30secs plank

3x30 Russian twists w/15kg plate

I managed to hit the bootcamp on tuesday evening but couldn't do everything I.E. squats, or box jumps. Just had to sort something else out to do, generally ended up being a gentle jog, or partial squats to just get the leg moving. It didn't feel bad but enough to keep me hobbling and I couldn't bend or straighten it still.

As a result I've sacked off weight training and concentrated on bootcamps for this week. I've completed the three required and played football last night so I've got my cardio in at least.

DIET: Every day this week, I've been pretty happy with the macros I've hit.

Each day I try to get in around 2500kcal with a 220g protein, 120g fat, and whatever carbs as long as it doesn't go above ~150g.

So monday:

P-224g / F-129g / C-144g

Tues:

P-192g / F-138g / C-112g

Wed:

P-226g / F-130g / C-119g

Thurs:

P-239g / F-113g / C-84g

Fri:

P-185g / F-127g / C-143g

Sat:

P-220g / F-119g / C-175g

Sunday is going to be bit of a cheat day as I'm going down to pub for a carvery dinner which will be nice. However will also be going for a long walk after so might be not such a cheat day after all, got lots to do as well, so I will see how I get on. I've had a BBQ tonight as well which was in fact, thinking about it today was probably more of a cheat day than tomorrow will be so maybe I'll use today as my cheat.

Progress wise, I'm feeling good, but am missing the strength sessions I've been doing so will look to get more of them sorted out next week and hopefully I'll be really happy come end of the month for some good results to come in.

Cheers,

Al.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Keep it up mate, injuries are the worst.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

I'll keep on it don't worry pal, It was a set back at the time, but the knee seems a lot happier now and a nice long walk this afternoon hasn't shown anymore problems.

Regarding the routine today, I went in for a pull session which was as below:

Pull Ups: 5xBW/5xWide(band)/3xBW+4(band)/5xWide(band)/3BW+5(Band)

Bent over row w/Fat Gripz: 8x60kg/8x70kg/8x80kg/8x70kg

Reverse Fly w/fat gripz: 10x10kg/9x10kg/8x10kg/8x10kg

Cable X Curl: 12x25kg/12x25kg/12x25kg/10x20kg

EZ Bar Curl w/fat gripz: 8x30kg/8x35kg/3x40kg+5x35kg/8x30kg

Concentration cable curl: 10x20kg/10x20kg/10x20kg

Shrugs barbell w/fat gripz: 10x60kg/10x80kg/10x80kg

Plank 3x30secs

V-Sits w/15kg plate 3x15

HIIT on cross trainer - 20mins.

Using fat gripz has ruined a lot of my lifts, it is definitely a case of leave your ego at the door type of accessory but the pump they give your forearms is ridiculous, especially on shrugs, however it also means you can't really get a drink, hold a pen/pencil or similar, are they worth it? I think so I think they will be worth working with for deads for sure, going heavy could be a different matter however.

As expected today was a cheat day and re-feed to a degree, macros were as follows

P-202g/F-105g/C-239g

Cruised over my 2500kcal limit but was so worth it, pub lunch in the sun with a pint and a dessert, then a great walk around a local reservoir with the missus. Great day.

Hope you all had good ones to.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Leg session today.

Was pretty focussed as I went in and thought today would be a good session, turns out I was right. In two weeks I've managed to smash previous PB's on both squats and deadlifts. Squats - 160kg, deadlifts - 210kg, well chuffed with them and am hoping to aim for a 500kg total (dead lift, squat, bench) be the end of the year. Fingers crossed.

Today went like this;

Deadlifts - no equip unless stated: 120kg x 6 / 140kg x 6 / 160kg x 5 / 170kg x 5 / 190kg x 3 / 210kg x 1 (straps) / 210kg x 1 (straps)

Squats: 60kg x 10 / 80kg x 10 / 100kg x 8 / 120kg x 6 / 140kg x 5 (2 partials)

Leg Raises : 3 x 10

HIIT - 17mins on cross trainer.

Diet wise, I've had a good day as well. I have lowered my calorie intake to try and promote the metabolism to start dropping body fat off me. Was 2500kcal, is now 2300kcal.

P:253g / F:108g / C:77g

Feeling well at the moment so lets hope this month can keep going at a similar pace.

Cheers,

Al.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Great lifts mate, very strong.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Not updated in a while.

It's shake up time in my opinion. I've done an ECA course see here: click - results were mixed, but I am undecided about doing another as of yet. I'll see how I feel.

I've dropped calorie intake by 200kcal so now my total is 2300kcal. Still trying to hit 250g of protein, 120g of fat, remainder in carbs. Although I'm low carbing and IF'ing. Carbs do not seem to respond well with me, I need to make up my intake in veg mostly so will be banging in loads of frozen veg over the coming weeks.

This will be difficult as the missus needs to be fed too and I think she gets a bit tired of all my changing requirements :laugh: bless her.

So what's my plan......

Regime wise, most recently I've been trying to put some muscle mass on, I think it worked to a degree, at least if you've been following this then you'll see my lifts have got bigger and I've got stronger.

Now I'm back at the bootcamp (two weeks in) for another two weeks to hopefully boost my fat burning capabilities.

Lifting I'm going to start by dropping the weight off a little and doing more volume, however I could do with a little help on this from you helpful lot, especially in terms of what I should look at doing to get this excess weight really moving.

I'm on a push pull legs at the moment with a 20mins HIIT session after each one, and it is normally day on day off type deal, with the bootcamp in between. (Sunday is a definite rest day though regardless). Should I change this up and if so with what? Similar split just more volume?

Any help you guys can offer would be ace as I really want to smash through this plateaux and get my weight shifting again.

Cheers,

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

I will apologise in advance for doing this h34r: , but having looked at some other journals that are going on, I've found one where the starting position was similar to mine (although I'm much higher BF %) so I'm calling out to people to come in here and have a look and see what they suggest for me.

So here goes,

two initially but will probably add some more people who might be willing to help out.... thanks in advance if you can help out or throw some guidance in my direction

@paulandabbi, @biglbs


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Aup mate,

not sure what I can offer really as most of my journal was designed by other people  But I will help where I can.

How many times a week are you training? I couldn't work it out lol and might of missed where you said it.

Did you look at my diet in my journal at all? Might be worth following something similar.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Would just like to add that your doing mint mate!!! It will take time as your a natty like me but it will always be worth it!!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Big_Al13 said:


> Cheers @Tepidsparrow - Photos coming up - hope you or anyone else for that matter haven't had your tea yet. h34r:
> 
> So after coming back off a nice week of a holiday in the Lakes, walking and seeing some amazing scenery, it's back to the normal life.... well it will be come Monday.
> 
> ...


Ok mate!

To start with book an appointment at your docs and have all blood levels checked to include thyroid and free test. levels,i can see by the areas holding fat that there is a good chance your test level is too low for a start,if so you will struggle like fook to lose weight.

Secondly if you have insulin sensitivity issues we need to look at higher fats and less carbs(like me).Let me know about blood results first, include diabetes test.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate,
> 
> not sure what I can offer really as most of my journal was designed by other people  But I will help where I can.
> 
> ...


Thanks for coming by and even more thanks for posting - in fact reps coming your way shortly.

As for training - I do a circuit based bootcamp 3 days a week. Then on the other days I will sling in some strength sessions with a HIIT session at the end. (15mins)

I train using push pull legs, but stick to 5x5 on big lifts and 3-4sets of 8-10 on the other smaller lifts. I'll list tonights session below.

Pull Ups 5x5 - Narrow Body weight / Wide Band assisted / Narrow Bodyweight / wide band assisted / Wide band assisted

superset with

Bent over rows with fat gripz 4x8 - 60kg / 60kg / 70kg / 70kg

reverse fly 4x8 - 12.5kg / 12.5kg / 12.5kg / 12.5kg

superset with

EZ Bar curls w/ fat gripz - 4x8 - 35kg / 30kg / 30kg / 30kg

Cable Concentration curls - 4x8 superset - 25kg / 20kg / 20kg / 20kg

Shrugs w/fat grips - 5x10 - 60kg / 60kg / 60kg / 80kg / 80kg

Deadlifts - low weight relatively high volume - 60kgx10 / 60kgx10 / 110kg x 8 / 110kg x 8 / 130kg x 8 / 130kg x 8 - all very strict form.

HIIT - on treadmill for 15mins. 2% incline 12km/h

Cheers on the second comment as well, it means a lot. Any encouragement re-enforces what I'm doing. :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> Thanks for coming by and even more thanks for posting - in fact reps coming your way shortly.
> 
> As for training - I do a circuit based bootcamp 3 days a week. Then on the other days I will sling in some strength sessions with a HIIT session at the end. (15mins)
> 
> ...


That all looks good mate, is that the order you do it in? If it is get the deads at the beginning so you have more power in the tank. They are the builder of most of it from what I have been told anyway lol.

Try and get atleast one day off a week aswell or you will be knackered and/or injured before long. With you having boot camp 3 days a week train 3 days around that and have a day off aswell. We all deserve it mate.

Sen't some reps back mate


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Ok mate!
> 
> To start with book an appointment at your docs and have all blood levels checked to include thyroid and free test. levels,i can see by the areas holding fat that there is a good chance your test level is too low for a start,if so you will struggle like fook to lose weight.
> 
> Secondly if you have insulin sensitivity issues we need to look at higher fats and less carbs(like me).Let me know about blood results first, include diabetes test.


Cheers for dropping by after my not so subtle name dropping - reps for you for that alone.

I'll get on it tomorrow, is there anything in particular I need to say to get these done? Will private healthcare help at all? I only ask as I get it through work. Talking of which need to read all the benefits I am entitled to.

I've lost a reasonably amount of weight. The top ab section is beginning to push through my stomach and my moobs are reducing in size quite nicely. More chest work required. The stomach is tightening SLOWLY and thus I am in this for the long run. As I've mentioned earlier on, I don't want to go on cycle unless specifically directed as I believe I can achieve a lot on my own.

I currently take sea kelp to up my iodine and help any suspect thyroid issues. I think you are right about low test levels and one of the PT's at the gym has said similar however doing this strength training has helped that I think, mainly because the muscle I've put on has dropped my BF % a few points. (need to get some calipers and do a proper measure) that and the fact I've gone from practically nil libido to being a randy bugger recently.

Your help is appreciated pal.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> That all looks good mate, is that the order you do it in? If it is get the deads at the beginning so you have more power in the tank. They are the builder of most of it from what I have been told anyway lol.
> 
> Try and get atleast one day off a week aswell or you will be knackered and/or injured before long. With you having boot camp 3 days a week train 3 days around that and have a day off aswell. We all deserve it mate.
> 
> Sen't some reps back mate


Nice one, thanks!

Deadlifts were deliberately last today as I didn't want to go heavy and knew that my grip would force me to try harder due to the Fat Gripz. Also wanted to nail the form for when I go heavy again. I agree though they are quality when you go for them and my back was ruined from when I PB'd last week. :cool2:

I always make sure to have a day off (It's normally Sunday). Saturday is typically a double session, bootcamp in morning and weight lifting afterwards on the areas which haven't been too heavily worked at the bootcamp. Oh and friday is technically a day off sometimes but I play football in the evening.

Oh just a quick one diet is high protein ( circa 250g ) high fat (100-130g) low carb (80-130g) this is normal, but usually on a sunday I'll up the carbs to 2x ish normal amount.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Big_Al13 said:


> Cheers for dropping by after my not so subtle name dropping - reps for you for that alone.
> 
> I'll get on it tomorrow, is there anything in particular I need to say to get these done? Will private healthcare help at all? I only ask as I get it through work. Talking of which need to read all the benefits I am entitled to.
> 
> ...


No problem at all mate,it sounds as though all well but check things first as high oestrogen can do strange things with libido too,some quite unexpected,you being natty will have plenty of that in system as you burn this fat,as you are not using blockers,you could use just proviron,if you fancy,google and read...


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

biglbs said:


> No problem at all mate,it sounds as though all well but check things first as high oestrogen can do strange things with libido too,some quite unexpected,you being natty will have plenty of that in system as you burn this fat,as you are not using blockers,you could use just proviron,if you fancy,google and read...


Cheers pal, I'll have a look at that tonight and have a good read through my health documentation as well to see what I can squeeze out of them.

Foods today are consisting of the following

12:35

200g Chicken Breast

3 x medium hard boiled eggs

130g brocolli

2 ~40g satsumas

4 Cod liver oil

1 Garlic

1 Vit D

1 Sea Kelp

~1500

200g Chicken Breast

2 medium boiled eggs

70g brocolli

Might get a little protein shake around 5pm-ish before I start my tea.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> Nice one, thanks!
> 
> Deadlifts were deliberately last today as I didn't want to go heavy and knew that my grip would force me to try harder due to the Fat Gripz. Also wanted to nail the form for when I go heavy again. I agree though they are quality when you go for them and my back was ruined from when I PB'd last week. :cool2:
> 
> ...


Well you are very determined I know that much already  Double days and everything in here haha

Yeah a carb higher day on a day off is good from what I have seen mate. Its good because you limit it and don't go mad like @Suprakill4 does. This guy eats 10,000kcals on a cheat day lol.

Got a question though and I am probably going to sound really thick but what are Fat Gripz??


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Well you are very determined I know that much already  Double days and everything in here haha
> 
> Yeah a carb higher day on a day off is good from what I have seen mate. Its good because you limit it and don't go mad like @Suprakill4 does. This guy eats 10,000kcals on a cheat day lol.
> 
> Got a question though and I am probably going to sound really thick but what are Fat Gripz??


A cheat is only worth doing if its going to satisfy every craving i have and it just so happens that it equalsa 10 - 12k calories to do this lol.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Well you are very determined I know that much already  Double days and everything in here haha
> 
> Yeah a carb higher day on a day off is good from what I have seen mate. Its good because you limit it and don't go mad like @Suprakill4 does. This guy eats 10,000kcals on a cheat day lol.
> 
> Got a question though and I am probably going to sound really thick but what are Fat Gripz??


When it comes to training I am pretty stubborn and will get as much as I can manage in (Within reason - don't want to hack the missus off too much) ha ha :lol:

@Suprakill4 - 10,000kcals! That's immense.... I just want to see what that looks like never mind try to eat it. :thumb:

Ha ha no worries mate, if I didn't know better I would be asking the same questions. These are fat gripz 

Al.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Big_Al13 said:


> When it comes to training I am pretty stubborn and will get as much as I can manage in (Within reason - don't want to hack the missus off too much) ha ha :lol:
> 
> @Suprakill4 - 10,000kcals! That's immense.... I just want to see what that looks like never mind try to eat it. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Cheat days are always logged with full pictures in my journal mate. Don't ever go in there if your dieting and have cravings lol.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Cheat days are always logged with full pictures in my journal mate. Don't ever go in there if your dieting and have cravings lol.


See now you said that, I went looking.

I particularly liked the one from your mate which basically consisted of a small protein shake, an entire box of krispy kreme's and a whole load of chocolate.

Git. :lol:

My box of mince, veg and eggs doesn't look nearly as appetising now.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Big_Al13 said:


> See now you said that, I went looking.
> 
> I particularly liked the one from your mate which basically consisted of a small protein shake, an entire box of krispy kreme's and a whole load of chocolate.
> 
> ...


HAHA thats about half the snacks i have plus meals and takeaways on top lol.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> HAHA thats about half the snacks i have plus meals and takeaways on top lol.


 :ban: ........... :lol:

AVI looks epic though so clearly it's working reet well for ya! :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks mate


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Last night was the beginning of the volume stuff. So I thought I would start out on legs.

[email protected] Squats.

[email protected] Deads.

5x10 Leg raises.

Then a 45 minute of circuit training.

By the time I had finished I was hanging. Really got that blowing out your backside trick down to a tea as well. Had the shakes, and was very light headed. I now have DOMS all over mostly in my butt and thighs though un-suprisingly.

Football tonight (if the rain stays off) and diet so far is below

400g chicken breast

200g brocolli

150g frozen mixed veg (cauliflower/carrots/peas)

Tommy K

1 Sea Kelp

1 Vit D3

1 Garlic

4 Cod Liver Oil

2 Pro-plus

about 3L of squash so far (robbos double concentrate)

Al.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> HAHA thats about half the snacks i have plus meals and takeaways on top lol.


You crack me up mate,if doing it ,do it properly,if I had a binge that big these days,my body would switch back into 'store at as fat mode',i have only recently taught my old bones to lose fat again...pmsl


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

biglbs said:


> You crack me up mate,if doing it ,do it properly,if I had a binge that big these days,my body would switch back into 'store at as fat mode',i have only recently taught my old bones to lose fat again...pmsl


Haha. I always ended up being lower weight than the day before the binge but the following week. I don't cheat often like this when bulking there's no need to.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha. I always ended up being lower weight than the day before the binge but the following week. I don't cheat often like this when bulking there's no need to.


Mate,i can see you have it all well nailed down,superb well done.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Mate,i can see you have it all well nailed down,superb well done.


Cheers mate. I'm sure Jim would allow a chest (or maybe not as he only allowed one in 7 weeks dieting the tosser lol) but I don't feel I need one. On 6000 calories its hard to ever feel hungry enough to even get cravings!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Cheers mate. I'm sure Jim would allow a chest (or maybe not as he only allowed one in 7 weeks dieting the tosser lol) but I don't feel I need one. On 6000 calories its hard to ever feel hungry enough to even get cravings!


I am looking forward to being lean again,as once there I normaly need a lot to keep on weight normaly four to five thousand cals and 300g protein depending on workload.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Haven't posted in a while. Was away at a wedding do. Was a bit of a waste of time really, but a nice little break with the missus. Even if we both came back with cronic back / neck / shoulder pain because the hotel bed was ****. :lol:

Training tonight was quick and then bootcamp ensued.

Training:

Pull ups 5x5 - Narrow / Wide (band assist) / Narrow / Wide (band assist) / Narrow / Wide (band assist)

Bent over row (4x10) w/fat gripz - 60kg / 70kg / 70kg / 70kg

Single arm rows (3x8) DB's - 25kg / 25kg / 25kg

Facepulls (3x10)- 25kg / 40kg / 40kg

Cable X Body curl (4x10) - 20kg / 25kg / 25kg / 20kg

EZ Bar Curls (4x10) - 30kg / 27kg / 27kg / 27kg

Shrugs w/ fat grips 4x10 - 60kg / 70kg / 70kg / 70kg

then a 45min circuit session. Feeling sleepy now :lol:

Oh and diet today has been good.

Lunch / mid afternoon

400g chicken

200g brocolli and other mixed veg

chilli sauce

Post work out

160g frozen mixed berries

30g rowse set honey

45g peanut butter

50g TPW lemon shortcake

250g semi skimmed tesco pure milk

Tea

3 x 60g pork and herb sausage

200g sweet potato mash

1 x beef chilli burger

Macros = 1999kcal - slightly under my goal but I feel nice and full after the sweet potato so am not going to go and try to hit the 2300 I usually aim for.

P = 194g

F = 69g

C = 124g

I need to get some more supplies in though as I've nearly run out of BCAA's, need some more egg whites (Makro special), some sort of husk to bulk out shakes, and some more coconut oil (coconoil 3 for £27 or whatever it is)

Oh and tax the car (bastid).

Other than that, feeling good, if a little run down after a weekend of training / driving and little sleep. I think tomorrow will be a day off possibly so I can get home, sort my stuff out for the next few days and then concentrate on getting some proper training on over the next few weeks.

Still need to sort out getting those bloods done as well, so will try to get on that this week.

Cheers,

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Legs day yesterday. High volume so went for it.

Squats = 10x10 @ 120-100kg. Broken down looked like this 30x120kg / 30x110kg / 40x100kg

Deads = 10x5 @ 150-170kg. Broken down to the following 40x150kg / 10x170kg

Calf Raises = 5x10 @ 100kg.

It's fair to say my legs were like jelly after this. Doing calf raises I felt like my calfs were aout to tear off my tib/fib, and nearly wasn't able to put the bar back on the rack :lol:

Today the legs don't feel too bad, I made sure I stretched out properly afterwards and it seems to have helped, that and nailing a high protein shake and meal reasonably soon afterwards.

I've got a bootcamp this evening @ 7pm and am probably going to go and do either a push or pull session beforehand. I fully intend to be blowing out my backside before the evening is through :lol:

Have a good day everyone.

Al.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Big_Al13 said:


> Legs day yesterday. High volume so went for it.
> 
> Squats = 10x10 @ 120-100kg. Broken down looked like this 30x120kg / 30x110kg / 40x100kg
> 
> ...


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Ey up big lad, I hope you're feeling happier today.

Aye, the legs were burning yesterday. A nice dose of BCAA's and Protein seems to have sorted them right out though. Aching but nothing I can't handle.

On to some volume on the chest today I think as it's lacking behind a bit, but will require me to drop the weight back off as it's a weak area for me at the moment.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

As predicted dropped weight right back and knocked out the following

80x60kg flat bench

80x50kg incline bench

10dips at body weight straight after

completed in half hour which was a bit slow.

Then completed a 45min bootcamp circuit which had me wet through with sweat and gassing like I was about to fall over.

Time to demolish some chicken.


----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

Big_Al13 said:


> As predicted dropped weight right back and knocked out the following
> 
> 80x60kg flat bench
> 
> ...


good going there pal and the main thing is that you seem to being loving the training and cardio too  reps sent your way


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Cheers pal, aye I am loving training at the moment. It's not the fast gains that I'm concentrating on as my strength seems to have shot up recently. It's the smaller changes that make the difference, like my stomach is going, tightening up and the muscle is beginning to "hang" on me like it is meant to. Just adds to my determination to get this work done so I can begin to look at a clean bulk next year hopefully. :thumb:

Edit:

Just to add macros for today.

Total kcal: 2025

P: 282g

F: 81g

C: 28g

and now I am sleepy after a monstrous amount of chicken brocolli and eggs. Bedtime methinks.

Night all,

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

This month has been a good month.

I'm going to add some photos below so brace yourselves....

Overall though I'm very happy with the progress I'm making and I think the photos show that. I've tried to keep them as close to one another as possible to get a good idea of what is changing and where.

So my(& missus) observations are the following:

Front shot: Stomach has lost a bit of girth along the edges, and also picked up at the front. Chest has moved up a bit as well and Abs are showing more promise of being quite reasonable underneath the layer of fat that is still sitting there. I hold out hope for seeing at least some kind of ab structure in the coming months.

Side shot: As above really, stomach has tucked in, bitch tits have picked up.

Front Bicep: Chest and arms structure have bulked a bit which is what I was aiming for whilst going through this month.

Back shot: Traps and delts are beginning to show through and lats are building nicely, but need to start getting some negative dips on to get them stronger.

Legs: Biggest change by far. Been concentrating on getting big lifts moving and then switching up to some high volume lower weight which seems to have made the legs explode but this is the best change I think over the last 4 weeks.

I won't have weight until tomorrow and the same with measurements but I think the photos show a good change which is the main thing.

I'll let you lot comment on what you think and again, thanks for taking the time to visit and give your opinions. Natty is a long old slog but I'm happy with my gains/losses.

Al.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Well done there mate, looking alot better!!!

Legs seem to be growing well and BF is coming off well! Keep it up mate


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Ey up pal, aye it's been a nice month. Just need to stay in this groove now for the next coming months to keep the BF dropping.

I'm back to a bit of lean gain next month to build some nice metabolism increasing muscle mass, and that will ideally help with the fat burning opportunities.

How's your plan suiting you after the first week?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> Ey up pal, aye it's been a nice month. Just need to stay in this groove now for the next coming months to keep the BF dropping.
> 
> I'm back to a bit of lean gain next month to build some nice metabolism increasing muscle mass, and that will ideally help with the fat burning opportunities.
> 
> How's your plan suiting you after the first week?


Aup mate, really glad its all going well!!!

Mine is all good really, not as had as I thought it would be, strange because I have never had a diet so strict and actually stuck to it like I have.

You up to much mate?


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, really glad its all going well!!!
> 
> Mine is all good really, not as had as I thought it would be, strange because I have never had a diet so strict and actually stuck to it like I have.
> 
> You up to much mate?


Usual stuff pal, work, training, eating, sleeping :lol:

Pull routine tonight and weigh and measure as well. Hoping for some good results, but like I said I'm happy with the shape changes so far so I'm pleased regardless.

Also ordered from @TheProteinWorks over the weekend so got a bulk load of BCAA's and a cheeky bag of choco coconut coming as well :thumb:

Good news for you then pal, it's got to be good if you are finding sticking to the diet straight forward. What are the time frame on the gains you are looking for?

AL.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Big_Al13 said:


> This month has been a good month.
> 
> I'm going to add some photos below so brace yourselves....
> 
> ...


Repped mate,you have done realy good ,changing shape completely with the fat dropping away!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> Usual stuff pal, work, training, eating, sleeping :lol:
> 
> Pull routine tonight and weigh and measure as well. Hoping for some good results, but like I said I'm happy with the shape changes so far so I'm pleased regardless.
> 
> ...


Well you really seem happy enough so well done!! I haven't set a timescale for my results its more of aa as quick as possible kind of thing. I am aiming for atleast 2lbs a week lose but have lost 4lbs this week so its looking good. I can feel my abs now if I run my finger down my belly.

I have heard very good things about the protien works but have yet to try them, you will have to let me know how it tastes 

Look forward to seeing your post later with measurements!!


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Repped mate,you have done realy good ,changing shape completely with the fat dropping away!


Yeah, I'm really pleased with how the last 4 weeks has gone to be honest. However - scales always add a mind **** moment in don't they :lol: I've lost 0.1kg over the month. Ha ha, oh well nevermind. You seem to be doing really well mate, just got to keep at it don't we, head down and move on!

I've put an inch on the arms, and lost 2 inch off my waist, however that bloody stomach tyre apparently remains the same. Go figure. The pictures show another side to it though and I put more stock in them than I do the scales. De-moralised? NAH!!! Just more ammo for the cannon when I go training.

So my work out this evening was a pull session:

Pull ups: 5x5; narrow / wide negs / narrow / wide negs / narrow / wide negs to finish (only managed 2 :lol: )

Bent over row: 4x10; 80kg / 80kg / 80kg / 80kg

Face Pull: 4x10; 40kg / 50kg / 45kg / 45kg

Bicep curl (cable): 4x10; 25kg / 25kg / 25kg / 25x8 + 20x2

EZ Bar curl: 4x10; 35kg / 35kg / 30kg / 30kg / blasted them with 20x10kg to finish.

30mins circuit training.

Diet has today been utter garbage, big change over at work meant food supplied and I was weak, should have just gone and scoffed my chicken (glad I didn't as it was pink in the middle - rookie mistake) In fact since Friday the diet hasn't been particularly good, so going to concentrate on that for the next few weeks and mix it up a bit as eggs, chicken and brocolli are getting a little boring. Will throw in some mixed frozen veg as well I think.

I'm on a mild lean gain this month but will be focusing properly on high volume / low weight with everything. I really want to tear my muscles apart this month and get some proper growth on for next month.

Natty path is a long one, but it's doing me well so far, and I will keep on rolling the weights around until I break something :thumb:

Cheers @paulandabbi & @biglbs for the kind words, it's great to have a bit of support outside of immediate family. Reps your way. Edit; When I actually can 

Al.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Big_Al13 said:


> Yeah, I'm really pleased with how the last 4 weeks has gone to be honest. However - scales always add a mind **** moment in don't they :lol: I've lost 0.1kg over the month. Ha ha, oh well nevermind. You seem to be doing really well mate, just got to keep at it don't we, head down and move on!
> 
> I've put an inch on the arms, and lost 2 inch off my waist, however that bloody stomach tyre apparently remains the same. Go figure. The pictures show another side to it though and I put more stock in them than I do the scales. De-moralised? NAH!!! Just more ammo for the cannon when I go training.
> 
> ...


The point is scales will lie mate and do unless you are confident in what you are doing they will trick you!

My weight loss has bottomed out for a bit,naturaly my body saw a big loss and can go into a kind of panick mode,where losing fat is harder hence my recomp phase now,dunno if it is fact but I have seen it before!!!!

If your arms are bigger etc and waist smaller you have lost fat end off!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> Yeah, I'm really pleased with how the last 4 weeks has gone to be honest. However - scales always add a mind **** moment in don't they :lol: I've lost 0.1kg over the month. Ha ha, oh well nevermind. You seem to be doing really well mate, just got to keep at it don't we, head down and move on!
> 
> I've put an inch on the arms, and lost 2 inch off my waist, however that bloody stomach tyre apparently remains the same. Go figure. The pictures show another side to it though and I put more stock in them than I do the scales. De-moralised? NAH!!! Just more ammo for the cannon when I go training.
> 
> ...


Aup mate, well done on the weight loss and the fat loss too!! Don't worry about the scales as such, its the mirror that matters more because as @biglbs said they are evil and lie to you :devil2:

Get your diet sorted asap and get back on it, diet is more important than training IMO so if you need to miss a session its not that bad but try not to miss meals!! Might be wrong but it seems right lol.

You doing well mate just having a small blip, don't let it get your down and like you said use it as ammo in the gym and for nailing diet.

Keep it up mate you can do it!!!!!


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Yep, whole heartedly agree with you both on those posts.

A PT at my gym has asked to see my diet, but I know where I fell down this weekend and am now back on track. Currently breaking fast with some chunky chicken breast, brocolli and 3 boiled eggs with some chilli sauce. It's actually really nice. Plus got another 5kg over the weekend all weighed, bagged and slapped in freezer for coming weeks.

Gym this evening as well, it's a toss up between high volume legs or high volume push session. I'm thinking legs, bigger muscle groups and can really smash them this week.

Cheers guys, as always your words help.

Al.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> Yep, whole heartedly agree with you both on those posts.
> 
> A PT at my gym has asked to see my diet, but I know where I fell down this weekend and am now back on track. Currently breaking fast with some chunky chicken breast, brocolli and 3 boiled eggs with some chilli sauce. It's actually really nice. Plus got another 5kg over the weekend all weighed, bagged and slapped in freezer for coming weeks.
> 
> ...


If a PT is offering free advice you might aswell take it mate, I would.  Saying that I would take alot for free haha

What time is your eating window? I am ordering my chicken tomorrow and some turkey aswell, 10kg of meat coming to get diced, bagged and in the freezer.

Glad you are getting the focus back mate, I find the weekends hard with diet too.

Keep it up mate!!


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Aye, I'm friends with both the PT/owners so it's handy to pick up little hints and tips here and there.

Unfortunately the window is pretty large due to work and training times. So normally runs from 12.30 (work lunch break) and finishes around 9pm (post training and come back home to sort stuff out for next day)

The focus is definitely there bud, I just need to kick my **** back in to gear at weekends. I have a cheat meal and a bit of a re-feed but last weekend took the ****, feel shocking because of it.

Training tonight was good though. Decided on legs

Deadlifts: 10x5: 170kg/170/190/190/180/180/170/170/170/170

Squats: 10x10: 100kg/100/100/100/100/100/100/100/100/120

Calf raises: 4x10: 80kg/80/80/80

Dips: 6x10: BW/+10kg/+10kg/+10kg/BW/BW

Felt good, back was warm and twitching, thighs are very warm and getting a bit stiff.

Macros:

P:227g

F:139g

C: 80g

Back to winning ways :thumb:

Cheers

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Back and Thigh DOM DOM DOOOMMMMSSSSSS!!!!

Trying to flex my back and it just starts burning as soon as I do. I love this feeling!! :stuart: :lol: Thighs and to a lesser degree calfs are at it as well.

Going back to gym tonight and going to smash a push session in, really motivated this week. In fact just thinking about going to gym has got me itching to get up and go out of my seat. :bounce:

Roll on 1730!!

Hope you guys are all good.

Al.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> Back and Thigh DOM DOM DOOOMMMMSSSSSS!!!!
> 
> Trying to flex my back and it just starts burning as soon as I do. I love this feeling!! :stuart: :lol: Thighs and to a lesser degree calfs are at it as well.
> 
> ...


Haha, sounds like your having fun with the DOMS lol.

You do seem very eager now, raring to get in the gym. Good dedication there mate, keep it up.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Like mentioned previously I wanted to really nail a push session down. I reckon I did....

Dips: 5x5: BW / +10kg / +10kg / +10kg / BW

Bench Press: 10x5: 60kg/80/80/80/80/80/80/80/80/80

Incline Bench: 10x5: 60kg/70/70/70/70/70/70/70/70/60

Flys: 4x8: 20kg/17.5/17.5/17.5

Cable Pull down: 4x10: 70kg/70/70/70

Single Cable Pull down: 4x8: 25x5+20x5/20/20/20

Kickbacks: To failure: 15x5kg/12x5/10x5

HIIT - 15mins on treadmill.

Really good session, arms were burning, really want the long head on the inside of my arm to start coming out, and it's working so that a reasonable V is appearing where the two heads meet.... I'll keep working at it.

Diet was a bit low on Protein today, but carbs were kept low which is what I was aiming for. So positive outcome none the less.

Also half way through an ECA dose of 1 week on 1 week off (Technically 5 days on 9 days off). See where that leads me, supresses my appetite something rotten, although not such a bad thing for the fast through morning, but also stops me taking a dump (I'm sure you all wanted to hear that....) so I'm feeling a bit stodgy at the moment.... :lol: I'm using this smiley to try and coax something out :bounce: :lol:

Cheers,

Al.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> Like mentioned previously I wanted to really nail a push session down. I reckon I did....
> 
> Dips: 5x5: BW / +10kg / +10kg / +10kg / BW
> 
> ...


Aup mate, some nice volume in here haha.

Get some more protien down you, have a bloody shake or something


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Aye, trying to hit the volume on the next 4 weeks to strip back some fat. Hopefully that will work out well 

I've had two already! :lol:


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

So... is it possible to have a bit of an addiction to the gym? :innocent:

Fourth day on the bounce at hitting the gym, although today was a quick run in, do some stuff, run away again.

Dips - Legs out as straight as possible in front of me. 4x8 @ BW

Military press drop sets 2 times around. 35kg - 25kg - failure

Lateral raise superset with reverse fly @5kg - failure

Tyre flips superset with rope whips 5 times around

Shrugs w/fat gripz - 4x10 @ 70kg

Entire body is now aching and very happy after all the work I've put in this week so far.

Rest day tomorrow (well football doesn't count :lol: ) and another on sunday. Saturday morning should be interesting though for the DOM's I'll be getting.

Diet's been nailed as well

P:221g

F:112g

C:102g

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Haven't updated in a while.

Still going to gym, still trying to sort my diet out fully as I feel it is lacking a little, and I'm getting a bit tired of chicken/brocolli/eggs each day for dinner and mid afternoon snack. Will have to do reading I guess and swap out some things (mainly changing to mince for now I think)

Weight wise - things are going well. I've started incorporating rack pulls into my lifts to get my back blowing up some more. I feel I am getting progressively stronger and my weights are increasing slowly. I can't ask for more really.

Doing a lot of work on squat form as with my height I've got **** depth, but in order to get down fully I need to strip back the weight. So have gone back to 100kg to practice this form and lifted my heels slightly to get my quads firing properly.

I have however (just yesterday) broken through to a PB of 220kg deadlift. Proud of that after 6ish weeks work on getting there.

I'm not sure on body changes yet. I haven't really paid attention to them, but I would hope there is some good movement going on. I still seem to hold a lot of my fat around my hips/waist. Perhaps someone can confirm what I am thinking in that because of the sheer volume of fat there it will also be the last to get moving and the last to really notice any large changes in?

Still need to book bloods, but new job has had me working silly hours, will hope to make an appointment for the coming week. I'm going to just be straight with the gp and hopefully he/she will appreciate my concerns.

Al.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Trust me it takes ages for tummy and hips to go,when it does loose skin gives the appearance it has not for a while longer,but it will go,keep trying buddy,you will win... :thumb:

Nice Pb too!


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Quick update:

Dropped a kilo over 4weeks.

Lost between 1inch and .5inch all over.

Strength is still good, and seems to be increasing which can only be a good thing. Looking at going Keto on IF - we shall see how it goes over the next 4 weeks.



Not bad considering this is a 4 week change.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Leaning out nice. Keep it up.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Cheers bud.

Slowly slowly catchy monkey is my approach. The monkey being the midsection tyre that I'm determined to catch back in to it's proper position. :lol:


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

All takes time mate but the main thing is you are still going and that makes a world of difference - keep it going you will get there!


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

So bit more of an update.

This is where I am at the moment.

D/L: 220kg

Bench: 120kg

Squat: 160kg

I set myself a personal target of a 500kg total by my birthday, which is end of August and I've hit it with just under a month to spare. Happy with that, from now on anything more is a bonus in my eyes, next aim though would be a nice 600kg by end of the year.

I can't get enough of GVT on squats and it really punishes them, I have however had to resort to lifting my heels by 20mm to get the depth I want (lower weight) and to help stretch the muscles and engage my quads and hams. They are cutting up nicely and getting some good definition to them. Training calves is hard work, not really sure they are growing as such, but excess fat around them is melting away.

As for the rest of the routine, it seems to be doing the trick. I would probably go as far as to say this has turned in to a recomp now rather than a cut. Which is no bad thing in my mind and just need to keep it up. Again though as I've mentioned the sticking point is my midsection but it is moving slowly as the pictures show, and I will eventually get round to updating the pictures with this months work.

Diet is going well. I'm maintaining at my 2300kcal range, and average 200g of protein from whole food and knocked a protein shake out of the diet. I now only have one per day in the form of a PWO shake consisting of a bit of frozen fruit, peanut butter, coconut milk, semi skimmed milk, and whey. Either way this then boosts my protein intake up to the 260g+ region each day.

*Carbs are averaging 60-80g per day but this is coming through either nuts, or brocolli. I'm not sure if this classes me as Keto or not?? Can someone clarify?*

Fats make up the rest of my diet through nuts, eggs, and oils so I feel happy that my diet is in a good place.

I've split my cardio now into 20mins HIIT @ 2% incline and 15km/h and 10mins steady state (uphill on treadmill max incline 15% at about 5.5km/h)

I'm liking the 5x5 PPL program at the moment although I think to get more benefit from isolation exercise I need more volume so generally do 4-5sets of 8-10 to get the max from it. I'm stuck on my flyes though as can still only manage 20kg and need to do a warm up at 15kg to get my chest to expand well enough to do full flyes, plus it makes my chest click when I drop arms out wide.

Anyhow, I'm rambling now and will end this update there. In summary this last 4 weeks I've been happy with my progress and hope to carry on this month and get some nice gains going on. I might even do some proper flex shots next picture time as my back and traps seem to have really responded well considering the short amount of time I've been going on PPL.

Cheers for any and all comments,

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Back in tonight for a quick GVT session on legs and some rack pulls. Did intend on getting some deads done but a: ran out of time, and b: pulled my right lat so gave it a rest after a 5x5 rack pull session.

SO squats were 10x10 @ 70/70/70/70/70/90/90/90/110/110

rack pulls 5x5 @ 120/170/170 - pulled right lat/150/150

HIIT- [email protected]+2% incl.

P=230g / F=80g / C=112g

Cheers,

Al.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Keep it up mate! Looks like you are doing really well.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I think keto is normaly less carbs,around 30g /day,though it must vary person to person,use keto sticks to check mate:thumb:


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Back with another update.

Since last time I've really been enjoying all my back work. In fact my training has probably switched to being a bit back heavy at the moment which is not so bad, and I'm loving the feeling of a warm back over the following days. I think it's beginning to pay off as well from what I see in the mirror. However I can only see so much so am going to try and get some good pictures of the changes this weekend. I'm pretty happy overall with the results.

So my three sessions are typically PPL so I'll briefly outline lifts over the last week.

Push:

Bench: 5x5: 70kg warm up / 90 / 100 / 100 / 110 / 120 (failed on 3)

Inline: 5x5: 70kg / 80 / 80 / 80 / 80 +90x3

Incline Fly: 4x8: 17.5kg warm up / 22.5 / 22.5 / 17.5 x 10

Dips: 5x5 @ Bodyweight (119kg)

Single arm cable pull down: 4x10: 30kg / 30 / 25 / 25+20

Double arm cable pull down: 4x8: 75kg / 70 / 70 / 60

Pull:

Pull ups: 5x5: narrow / wide neg / narrow / wide neg / narrow

Bent over row: 5x5: 70kg / 80 / 90 / 100 / 90

Shrugs: 4x10: 80kg / 90 / 90 / 90

Face pulls: 4x10: 45kg / 45 / 50 / 50

Cable curls: 4x10: 30kg / 30 / 25 / 25

EZ Bar curls: 4x10: 28kg / 28 / 28 / 28

Legs:

Squats GVT 10x10: 80kg / 80 / 80 / 80 / 90 / 90 / 90 / 110 / 110 / 100

Squats 5x5: 90kg / 100 / 110 / 120 / 110

Rackpull: 5x5: 110kg / 130 / 140 / 160 / 190

Deadlift: 5x5: 120kg / 140 / 140 / 140 / 140

Calf raise: 5x10: 100kg / 100 / 100 / 100 / 100

Wall sits 3x30secs

I should add that I don't do GVT and 5x5 in same session, it's generally 3-4 weeks of GVT, then a swap to 5x5. I've just swapped to 5x5 as of today. Still struggling with depth as I get heavier due to my long limbs but I'm determined to keep going.

Diet wise, it's going ok. Had a bit of a nasty weekend just gone as a mate was up and a lot of food was consumed. Tracking it back however it wasn't quite so bad as I initially thought but it was VERY carb heavy by comparison to my normal diet. Still hitting my ~230g protein each day, 60-70g of carbs and ~100g fat.

I am now looking at considering training programs from trainers on here to get this recomp going well on it's way. Can anyone PM me some experiences of the trainer they are using please. @dtlv - this is why I could be interested in your decision about beginning training. I'd have to re-enforce to all interested parties that I wish to stay natty though. 

Over the next couple of weeks I'm going to look in to power lifting as that interests me just being able to **** the weight and find it awesome to watch you big fellas moving such amounts. @ewen my hat's off to you after reading your training log.

Cheers for reading guys and gals.

Al.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks im touched .

Training imo is far too much volume .

Being natty is tough for me to point you in the direction of routines however its grit that gets big numbers not gear so with that said I would look into a peaking and loading system like I use or smolov for squat and jnr smolov for bench ohp and would be ed coans deadlift routine however simple these programs are its hard running them all at the same time so I would say to follow one program on a given bodypart whilst maintaining on the others and swap bodypart at the end of each cycle .

As for diet @dtlv is your man imo


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

I would agree with what you've said entirely. I'm spending a lot longer than I would want in the gym training at the moment.

I'll have a look at those methods this week and see about writing up a program to really get down to the nitty gritty of it. Whilst I feel that what I'm doing is helping it takes what feels like an age to get through it all with my CV work at the end.

Thanks for the pointers though pal, it's appreciated.

Al.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

@Big_Al13, I will take a look over your journal properly and drop a few comments tomorrow... at a glance you seek quite organised and that's a good start... at a quick glance I don't see anything disastrous going on here at all - and yeah, you are definitely on the list for some diet work if I step into the coaching side of it properly, would be happy to help. :thumbup1:

@ewen, thanks buddy, appreciate the recommendation. Good advice as usual on the training side, I do agree volume looks too much.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Big_Al13 said:


> I would agree with what you've said entirely. I'm spending a lot longer than I would want in the gym training at the moment.
> 
> I'll have a look at those methods this week and see about writing up a program to really get down to the nitty gritty of it. Whilst I feel that what I'm doing is helping it takes what feels like an age to get through it all with my CV work at the end.
> 
> ...


When on my pc I'll set out a program for you , it will be very simple with basic lifts but It will peak and you will think its easy at first until week 6 

Pop up your pbs on bench ohp deads and squat I'll work it out and include some vids for form to watch .

Then film every session you can til you are happy tgat form is spot on then all you have to do is focus on getting strong its all very easy .


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

dtlv said:


> @Big_Al13, I will take a look over your journal properly and drop a few comments tomorrow... at a glance you seek quite organised and that's a good start... at a quick glance I don't see anything disastrous going on here at all - and yeah, you are definitely on the list for some diet work if I step into the coaching side of it properly, would be happy to help. :thumbup1:
> 
> @ewen, thanks buddy, appreciate the recommendation. Good advice as usual on the training side, I do agree volume looks too much.


Thanks @dtlv - I try to be as organised as possible (I think it's the engineer in me :lol: ) but I will freely admit that even I don't get it right all the time. Generally during the week my meals are well managed and I hit my macros nearly spot on each day. There is always that niggling doubt that I've got it wrong though, although my sums do average out to what I'm currently getting.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

ewen said:


> When on my pc I'll set out a program for you , it will be very simple with basic lifts but It will peak and you will think its easy at first until week 6
> 
> Pop up your pbs on bench ohp deads and squat I'll work it out and include some vids for form to watch .
> 
> Then film every session you can til you are happy tgat form is spot on then all you have to do is focus on getting strong its all very easy .


That would be amazing! Can't thank you enough for the kind offer.

PB's on the following:

bench: 120kg x2

dead: 220kg

Squat: 160kg - **** form though - more realistic with better form is ~130-140kg. I intend to give this a go next leg session which will be Tuesday.

OHP: this is where I fall down. My shoulders are crap - old injury which I tweaked again a couple of months ago and never seemed to have recovered. I can do 40kg barbell currently though.

Thanks again @ewen this is more than I expected,

Al.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Big_Al13 said:


> That would be amazing! Can't thank you enough for the kind offer.
> 
> PB's on the following:
> 
> ...


Simple rear delt imbalance is where I think your shoulder issue is coming from , facepulls every session to warm up will solve this quite quickly .

Good lifts all round except ohp which is tbh in line with rear delt issues thus stopping growth/strength .

I'll knock a bit off your lifts to aid progression and for you to be explosive in how you perform the exercises putting more force through the lift will increase kg lifted .


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

ewen said:


> Simple rear delt imbalance is where I think your shoulder issue is coming from , facepulls every session to warm up will solve this quite quickly .
> 
> Good lifts all round except ohp which is tbh in line with rear delt issues thus stopping growth/strength .
> 
> I'll knock a bit off your lifts to aid progression and for you to be explosive in how you perform the exercises putting more force through the lift will increase kg lifted .


Yep, I've been doing facepulls for my last few weeks worth of back sessions. Really squeezing on the final part. I place my spine on the corner of a pillar and make sure my shoulders pinch each side of the pillar. Making sure I do front, back, lat raises too.

I'm really looking forward to looking this over :thumbup1:

Al.


----------



## FatLad78 (Aug 13, 2013)

Interesting journal.

What exactly are you eating in order to get such a low carb intake whilst still getting a high protein intake?

Edit: Just realised it's things like Broccoli and salads.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Aye, basically my carb content is low because I've swapped over to plenty of leafy stuff. Kale, spring greens, cabbage, leek, spinach, carrots, courgettes etc.

I'll only have a prober carb like brown rice/ sweet potato a couple of times a week and they are generally after training. Baked sweet potatoes are lush with a bit of lurpack and some hendersons relish, and a bloody great steak on the side. I take roughly a 1kg box of food to work and then split that between two meals, but using an IF regieme. Last meal is around 9pm at night, and next meal is 12.30pm following day.

It was difficult to begin with but over time it just becomes second nature. Again though it depends on your goals and the individuals response to diet changes.

Al.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

120 for bench , 200 for deadlift , 130 for squat and 40kg for ohp

80% of ...

bench 96kg or as near as

dead 160kg

squat 104kg or near as

ohp 32kg

those are your new maxes to be used on the following method .

Week 1: 6 sets of 2 @ 80%

Week 2: 6 sets of 3 @ 80%

Week 3: 6 sets of 4 @ 80%

Week 4: 6 sets of 5 @ 80%

Week 5: 6 sets of 6 @ 80%

Week 6: 5 sets of 5 @ 85%

Week 7: 4 sets of 4 @ 90%

Week 8: 3 sets of 3 @ 95%

Week 9: 2 sets of 2 @ 100%

Week 10: New PR @ 105%

once you get the first couple cycles under your belt you will get into a good rhythm , for ohp when it does get tough do a push press .

i am pressed for time however youtube `so you think you can squat` this is a power stance style of squatting , for the rest have a look at mark ripptoe on youtube and i think @Greshie followed starting strength so may be of help , i know @Mingster will be a good source of info if you need .

exercises must be kept simple as you will hit major muscle groups .

deadlift % based

chin ups 5x5 progressively adding weight when you can but only small amounts

ohp % based

dips 5x5 progressively adding weight when you can but only small amounts

squats % based

calf raises 5x5 progressively adding weight when you can but only small amounts

bench % based

shoulder mobility work

do warm ups before every session also do facepulls very light before every session , buy a foam roller .

have fun


----------



## terryhogan (Aug 19, 2013)

good journal mate, very motivating.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Anything you think I can help you with give me a shout


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

ewen said:


> 120 for bench , 200 for deadlift , 130 for squat and 40kg for ohp
> 
> 80% of ...
> 
> ...


Nice one @ewen, that's fantastic and a good grounding to get me moving in the next 10 weeks. Many thanks again. Genuinely looking forward to smashing this new routine in the coming weeks. I've had a look at the first three "so you think you can squat" vids and will check the rest out over the weekend, but they are very informative which is going to help me out no end I think. My depth sucks as I'm tall and have **** flexibility on my calves. Again though, thanks very much.

I did my last push session tonight and concentrated on negatives rather than just getting the weight up and down, so did the following:

Bench 5x5 w/ 60kg warm up> 80 / 90 / 100 / 100 / 90

Incline 5x5 60kg / 80 / 80 / 80 / 80

Incline Fly 4x8: 17.5kg / 22.5 / 22.5 / 22.5

Dips 5x5: Bodyweight each set

Single arm cable: 30kg / 30 / 25 / 25

Double arm cable: 75kg / 70 / 65 / 60

HIIT 15mins @ 14.5

Diet hit the following today:

2359kcal

P: 284g / C: 116g / F: 83g


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Anything you think I can help you with give me a shout


Er... wanna swap torsos? No.... ok. :lol:

As above mate, much appreciated, undoubtedly I'll be taking you up on that offer soon as I've got this routine sussed out next week :thumb:


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

So week one of the routine @ewen outlined above.

I'm going in to the gym in the next 30mins.

Will start off with deadlifts

So 6x2 @ 160kg minimum rest period

then in to 5x5 chins.

I've got a few questions though that @Mingster and ewen might be able to advise on. What happens with isolation exercises? Do you do any others at all? Bent over row etc? Or do you rely on the big compounds to get those muscle groups firing?

Also I'll be back later after some hints on macros to aim for so if I can trouble you @dtlv for a bit of help just to confirm thoughts I'm having that would be grand.

Looking forward to training. :thumb:

Al.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

First few weeks will feel far to easy but focus on the movement and form and the weight will follow .

I wouldnt do assistance exercises for two reasons .

1- you need to stimulate not annihilate .

2- it gets hard from week 6 so less really is more especially when talking of CNS recovery .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Big_Al13 said:


> So week one of the routine @ewen outlined above.
> 
> I'm going in to the gym in the next 30mins.
> 
> ...


As Ewen says, save all your energy for the big lifts. A few weeks down the line you'll need it.

Plenty of time to add detail later on...


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Sound, cheers @ewen and @Mingster you can consider training session 1 of week 1 done then.

Warm up was 4x8 facepulls at 40kg

6x2 @ 160kg deads

5x5 close grip chins

Jumped on the scales at gym as well for 4 weekly weigh in, and down to 117.7 so happy with that. Picture time tomorrow to get some comparisons. Measures I will do in a bit.

In regards to diet, I'm slightly concerned that I'm actually under-eating for my size.

I aim for 2300kcal to cut down, until this last 4 week period it hasn't really done me any favours in terms of scales changing, body has shifted composition which is what I look for more, but as my strength has slowly increased, my size hasn't really.

I've done the maths using various methods and most recently using the topic in here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html . This leads me to believe that my stats would be as follows;

BW x .30 = Fat free mass (I've estimated myself to be around 30% bodyfat going off pictures as a rough a guide)

So that leads to the following:

Lean mass 84kg (working off this)

Maintain: 2348kcal (this is basically what I have been hitting day in day out for the last 12 weeks)

+ Light exercise (desk job most of the day) x1.5 = 3522kcal

of course then I could add in cost of exercise (weight and cardio) and thermic effect of food and this then becomes 5202kcal - in order to maintain.....

I'm perplexed by all of this and basically am wondering should I slap my intake up by 3-400kcal over the next 4-8 weeks to see if it gets me putting on some good growth and helping my metabolism increase or should I carry on running at 2300kcal and stop whinging and worrying over it?

I'm low carb, but not KETO low and I think I could just stick a couple of kilos of mince/steak in to get the extra few hundred it would need and that would knock my protein levels to a bit over 300g/day without influnencing carbs very much, with a small increase in fats as well?

@dtlv your advice would be greatly appreciated in just a few pointers to say whether I'm thinking about this in the right way?

Cheers again all,

Al.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I would do fasted cardio am and eat only protein til noon then get your carbs in .

@dtlv is your man for this I think .


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey Al, sorry I've taken a while to get back to you - had a little forum absence concentrating on other things, not been ignoring you!



Big_Al13 said:


> Sound, cheers @ewen and @Mingster you can consider training session 1 of week 1 done then.
> 
> Warm up was 4x8 facepulls at 40kg
> 
> ...


I think looking at your numbers you may well benefit from upping your food intake a little, by about 200kcals or so to start with - but I wouldn't do it suddenly. Metabolic reconditioning works best (by a long way) when done very very s l o w l y... some coaches who specialise in this kind of thing enforce calorie increments of no more than 20kcals extra each week and like to maintain extremely tight control over energy in/energy out. This might well be the best way to do it, but for the average person who actually has a life to live outside of bodybuilding it just isn't practical to live that way and be so anal... but still, I do think that it definitely helps to be gradual when adding kcals to readjust metabolism, especially mid way through a cut.

I would look to add around 70-80kcals in the form of carbs (an extra 20g or so), and then maintain that for a week and then do the same again. I would then hold that for a two week period and see how your body responds and then readjust again.

Sounds painfully slow, and it is, but we are looking to fine tune here, and that takes a lot of trial and error but is worth it in the end if you find the sweet spot. As for what carbs to have, ideally keep with the paleo principals you have been following so far, but you can be flexible within that - get them from something that fits with what you are currently eating and that you enjoy eating.

Best time to take these additional carbs is within the first couple of hours after exercise on training days or just after your most active period on non training days... although for you that might not make such a difference.

Generally, if looking for maximum nutrient partitioning effects from diet, you would taken the majority of your carbs in the 3-4 hours after exercise phase, especially if low carbing as you are - meals previous to this would be fat/protein meals. Since you are doing a form of IF though you can spread your carbs out more through all your meals if you wish - the fasting window on IF means that carbs in the feeding window are more likely to be partitioned towards glycogen storage anyway and independently of their proximity to activity. Your carbs are actually pretty low for an IF approach and, certainly at your height and weight and the fact you feel your metabolism has stalled a little, the above gradual increases in carb intake are the first thing I'd try personally.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

It's no worries @dtlv, I just appreciate the response pal, we've all got other things going on and things to do outside of this place. :thumb:

What you've said has made sense though. I think we are on the same page and will look to upping carb content for my evening meals, and as you've mentioned will stick to what I eat already.

In regards to going slow, I'm not bothered by that as I've been going slowly since day one so I'm used to it. I'll look to increase up to 2500kcal again over the next 4 weeks and see how I sit from there. I think I'm pretty confident that this will help me back on track and allow me to make some big gains on the routine ewen has set up for me. The description you've given above has re-inforced that for me and I'll use it to track progress over this 10 week period of training.

Thanks again for getting back to me though, it's all greatly appreciated. :thumbup1:

Cheers,

Al.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I think the small increase in carbs will certainly help, and by doing it slowly it allows for leptin and thyroid hormones to keep pace with dietary changes and avoid any negative rebounds (such as fat gain stalling with sudden crashes in kcals, or sudden excessive fat gain with sudden kcal increases). I think you are on the right track.

I'll also keep you updated as to the coaching I've been talking about doing... still need to iron a good few things out first to be confident enough to offer it officially, but in the meanwhile please don't hesitate to ask any questions, will help as best I can.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

So here are the most recent progress pictures. I'm a little iffy about some of them, but that's neither here nor there. The bigger issue is that things are slowly changing as each week comes along. Stomach is lifting still, bitch tits are slowly becoming smaller although I think because the pictures are taken by my missus and she is smaller than me that the pictures are aimed upwards so are not the most flattering :lol:

I apologise in advance to whoever is eating their tea around now...







Cheers,

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Right, well I completed week 1 last week. I wasn't happy however as my diet was crap what with it being the missus and mine birthdays within 6 days of one another. Lots of sweet things, and celebratory meals meant that I was lethargic and didn't feel that I put my best in. Don't get me wrong, I did all of the lifts, but I just felt that the intensity was lacking.

So, I've started again.

Tonight was;

Facepulls 4x10 @ 45kg/45kg/50kg/50kg

then 6x2 deads @160kg with a 120kg warm up set of 6.

followed by 5x5 pull ups narrow grip. +5kg / +5kg / +2.5kg / +2.5kg / BW

HIIT 15mins @ 14.5 & 2% incl, LISS 9mins @ 5 & 15% incl.

Diet has been a bit er... off... basically was brought a cake at work by the chaps in my dept, so had to have some as otherwise would be a bit rude.

Macros sit at P:237g / F:104g / C:81g

I will freely admit that I had to drag myself out of the gym as doing just two exercises is a little alien to me.... My head and body kept wanting to do more and I found myself looking for things to do, fortunately I was thwarted by the gym getting busy towards the end of my lifting routine... small blessings.

Tomorrow in for OHP and another secondary exercise.

Cheers,

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Both Bench and OHP completed. Secondary exercises were weighted dips and shrugs.

Bench = [email protected]

OHP = [email protected] (no pain and banged out this set without issue so think I will stick with it for now - @ewen is that advisable?)

Weighted Dips = 2xBW / 2x5kg / 2x10kg / 1 BW (all 5 reps)

Shrugs = 7x80kg x 6sets with fatgripz hold one second at top.

HIIT = 13mins @ 14.5 +2% incl

LISS = 100m @ 5.5 +15% incl

Tea tonight I am looking forward to, chilli mince with sweet potato mash.

P=311 / C=125 / F=63

Cheers,

Al.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah stick with it buddy


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Finished off the repeat of week 1 with squats on Saturday morning. This is NOT a good idea after a football game Friday evening. EVERYTHING was tight and took an age of stretching to get down to some kind of decent depth. Eventually I managed to knock out the reps I needed at 105Kg. Couple of warm ups at 70kg to just get the muscle groups firing.

[email protected]kg Squats

5x8 @ 105kg Calf raises

Followed by a session of foam rolling. Christ that thing ruins my legs, was worth it though as legs felt a lot better throughout the day afterwards, had a little stiffness in the morning but nothing that didn't go away soon enough.

Lovely chicken roast cooked tonight and off to bed shortly. Hope you all had a good weekend.

Training tomorrow.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Started week 2 this week. It is still feeling a little easy, but definitely getting a nice muscular burn towards the end of the reps.

Monday was OHP [email protected] supersetted with Lateral raises [email protected], and bent over reverse flys [email protected], then OHP [email protected] break for 1min and restart.

That got me panting nicely, then straight on to the treadmill where I did 15mins HIIT @ 14.5 & 2%incl. Then a 500m rower sprint resistance 10.

Today was Deadlift - these really got my lower back heating up.

[email protected] with a warm up set of 8 @ 120kg. On one of the sets as I was coming down the bar caught on the top of my knee cap and pushed it down as the bar came down. Knacked. Slightly swollen, but will go down by tomorrow and it is rest day tomorrow.

Followed these with a mixture of wide and narrow grip pull ups. 5x5 @ BW.

Then finished with 3x10 Facepulls @ 60kg.

Finished with 10mins HIIT @ 14.5 + 2% incl.

Diet - humm.... it's been ok.

Mon: P:224 C:183 F:74

Tue: P:241 C:132 F:101

Trying out an experiment at the mo where I will shift all my carbs to post training as much as possible. Just going to use tomorrow to get this weeks shopping list sorted. Whilst maintaining my slow increase in calories to help with a bit of fat burning.

Cheers,

Al.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good to experiment mate,carbs post and intra worked well for me ,with fats Am/Pm


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Hey up Big, good to see you back on board. :thumb:

Tonight I did squats. Thought I'd get them out the way before footy tomorrow and I won't suffer as much on wednesday when it's bench day.

So two warm up sets x3reps @ 70kg. I'm trying to master this powerlifting squat technique, it's not that easy. Does feel good when I get a good one with some decent depth although I'm still a bit ****ty on depth due to stupid long limbs. Anyhow, back to it....

[email protected] Really felt them on the last two sets, and left hand plates clattered in to the bar peg on left hand side on last rep of 5th set. Good job it was last one of that set.

4x10 calf raises @ 105kg. Wobbly legs after them.

3x9 facepulls @ 50kg/60kg/60kg

3x5 close grip barbell curls @ 60/55/50kg

3x5 Wide grip barbell curls @ 60/55/50kg.

I realise I wasn't meant to do the last two but felt I needed to do something on them.

Then 10mins HIIT @ 14.5 +2% incl followed by 5mins @5 +15% incl.

Diet was P:220g / C:139g / F:86g

Got told I was looking leaner by one of the frequent attending ladies as well, I don't feel it personally, but it's a nice moral boost all the same.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Quick update.

Pulled lower right hand side of back, and got a very sore ankle from last nights football. Didn't get the worlds best sleep, but smashed in some Mg and Zn before bed and got enough sleep to mean I was refreshed when I woke up. Ankle has eased off as day went on, back is still knacking.

Didn't stop me from going to do workout 4 though.

Bench: 8x60kg warmup. [email protected]

Incline Fly: 8x17.5kg warmup. [email protected]

Dips: [email protected]+10kg, [email protected]

No cardio done as running makes me feel like I keep being hit in the back with a bat as muscle just doesn't like it. So I'm currently say on my ****. :cool2:

Knocked back some bacon and eggs at dinnertime which tasted lush now just waiting for a nice mash up of steak/sweet potato jacket skins/ chilli beef mince left overs/ left over brocolli for me tea.

Hope your weekends are going well all.

Al.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Big_Al13 said:


> Quick update.
> 
> Pulled lower right hand side of back, and got a very sore ankle from last nights football. Didn't get the worlds best sleep, but smashed in some Mg and Zn before bed and got enough sleep to mean I was refreshed when I woke up. Ankle has eased off as day went on, back is still knacking.
> 
> ...


Now that is class.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Cheers bud, I'm a long way off from performing like that shoulder workout you posted though :lol:

Oh and in other news, I feel like I've just eaten my own weight in beef mince. Leftovers were slightly larger than I originally imagined.


----------



## Sak (Aug 16, 2013)

Nice going. Do you think starting off with the 5x5 helped a lot at the beginning. Also with you back do you think you could do the hiit on the bike? Thanks


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Hey up, cheers for the comment.

5x5 was a great help, but it is easy to get sucked in to doing a lot of exercises and this can be detrimental to progress depending on where you start from. I was always naturally strong and still had a lot of muscle memory from when I was training hard at uni. It did help to get me back on form and lifting what I thought I should be.

The most difficult bit is getting the diet sorted out, and the part I'm still working out as can be seen throughout the journal.

HIIT at my gym is difficult as it's a functional gym I.E. it's a lot more focussed on bodyweight exercises, so has minimal cardio stuff. It has 2 treadmills, 2 x-trainers, 1 rower. So each of them hurt to use properly, it just wasn't worth it to try and force it out when I'd been running around for 80mins last night and was aching all over the big muscle groups.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Tonight -

OHP [email protected], superset.

4x40kg OHP, 6x10kg lateral raises, 6x10kg reverse flyes, 4x40kg OHP x 3 times round.

Facepulls - [email protected]

HIIT - 10mins @ 14.5 +2%

In and out in 55mins Boom.

Al.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Big_Al13 said:


> Tonight -
> 
> OHP [email protected], superset.
> 
> ...


Nice,as you know I love triple and quad supersets,try compounds around 5 failing and then all supporting sets 12 to 15 reps for the ultimate pump and agony,i promise you these will hurt beyond belief if you get weight and reps correct so you fail on all 4 sets ,killer mate and good fun..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Big_Al13 said:


> Cheers bud, I'm a long way off from performing like that shoulder workout you posted though :lol:
> 
> Oh and in other news, I feel like I've just eaten my own weight in beef mince. Leftovers were slightly larger than I originally imagined.


Believe and achieve,you will do it!


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Tonight deadlifts

[email protected], now it's getting harder.

Mixture of close and wide grip pull ups.

Superset

Facepulls x 6-8 - 55kg

bicep curls - 6-8 - 50kg

Panting like mad when I'd done. All finished in 55mins.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Interestingly I had this Tanita thing arrive at work today so thought I'd give it a bash to see what it was about....

Here are the results. I laughed by the way. :lol:



22% BF is a bit lower than what i would say I am, but hey it's a nice ball park to be in considering what I would have been when I started.

Please feel free to comment, good or bad. I've just used it as an indication of the rough zones I'm in. 

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Squats happened this afternoon.

[email protected]

Calf raises [email protected] hold 1 second at top

Tricep dips [email protected]+10kg

Single arm extensions super set with double arm pull downs @ 25kg & 75kg respectively. 3x6 3 sets.

Followed by football this evening and I think I've mildly twisted a ligament of jarred it somehow as had to pull up a lot of the time when trying to chase the ball down.

Back in the gym tomorrow though for chest, with shoulder work.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

I got to the gym on saturday and did a chest workout;

Bench: [email protected]

Incline Fly: [email protected] 17.5, 22.5, 25, 25, 25

Then a whole load of foam rolling to try and get the legs firing again after I twisted my knee at football the night previous.

All is well again today though, and managed to get back in and reversed my week so Squats are out of the way;

Squats: [email protected] (couldn't find any 2.5kg plates)

Calf raises: 5x8-10 @ 110kg with 1 sec hold at the top

HIIT: [email protected]@2%incl

LISS: [email protected]@15%incl

Done in 55mins.

Food today has been good:

F:112g

C:120g most coming from post workout food.

P:284g

2386kcal.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Back in tonight for OHP and shoulder work.

'

Straight in to [email protected], Lateral [email protected], Bent over reverse [email protected], [email protected] - 3 sets

Facepulls - 3x65kg

HIIT- @[email protected]%incl 10mins.

LISS- @[email protected]%incl 5mins.

LISS- 5mins on cross trainer

Newly re-jigged diet so now calories are 2700kcal - split between 107g F, 170g C, 270g P, around 130g of those come from evening meals post workout.

Struggling with the protein side slightly as at the moment haven't had the time to look up protein dense foods that are not very calorific, so am hitting calorie limits before the goals are met. I'll sort it out though.

Diet today was the following:

F: 121g

C: 160g

P: 237g

Total: 2733kcal

cheers,

Al.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Big_Al13 said:


> Interestingly I had this Tanita thing arrive at work today so thought I'd give it a bash to see what it was about....
> 
> Here are the results. I laughed by the way. :lol:
> 
> ...


Ha ha if I went on one of those it would just call an ambulance :lol:

Apparently a BMI of 35 means you are due a coronary imminently 

Unfortunately high protein only foods are typical boring BB foods - skinless chicken breast, tuna, cottage cheese, quark...you could chew on some jerky?



Big_Al13 said:


> Back in tonight for OHP and shoulder work.
> 
> '
> 
> ...


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Ha! I await the impending heart attack with eagerness then.

I think I'm going to have to hit the butchers up and see what he can do me for some steaks and stuff. Plus @dtlv has kindly taken me on along with other members to give me much needed advice on diet, hence the increase in carbs and protein above. Plus some handy pointers in regards to supps as well. Bonza!

Day off from gym today so making the most of it, and sorting dinners out for tomorrow and Friday, and hopefully going to smash my protein goal tonight. Hopefully.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Went in last night and did a back session.

It's the end of week 4 of the routine Ewen set out for me, and to be honest I felt a bit weak on some of the lifts yesterday. I'm not sure I could manage to add another rep on to each of the deadlifts, and just felt after knocking the first 3 sets out I couldn't do more.... maybe it is just my head in the wrong space, but it did feel heavier than I was expecting. Back is certainly aching today though.

Deadlifts:

[email protected]% which translates to 160kg.

Warm up @120kg x 5.

160x5x5 completed.

Pull ups, mixture of close grip normals (5's), and wide grip negs 5 second down (3-5's)

Bicep curls on ez bar, @35kgx7-8 and 30kgxfailure superset, which has got my biceps burning (elbow end)

Diet:

Er... I'm struggling to get one of my macros in, it's generally not fat as I have a lot of eggs, but I either miss on Protein, or Carbs, need to sort my life out.

4 week picture update is incoming over the weekend. I'm not AT ALL convinced that there are any changes, but we shall see, weight seems to have fluctuated a bit since last weighed, but I can account some of that to the increase in kcal intake and water bloat. As of yesterday I was at 118.8kg.... admittedly it isn't 119kg but it ain't far off.

The photos will tell more than the scales ever will, but like I say, bit down in the dumps about it all at the moment.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Went back in to gym this morning for final session for the week.

Chest and tri's.

Bench - [email protected]

Dips - 5x5 / +10kg / +10kg / +10kg / BW / BW

Incl Flys - 5x5 @ 25kg with warm up @17.5kg.

Tricep push down - 75kg x 3

Following that did a 30mins ab circuit class

Planks on medicine ball

leg raises

cable torso twist

Russian twists

v sit (and hold)

roll outs

push up on medicine ball (moving side to side, one hand on ball, other on floor)

Plank with mountain climber.

My legs are ruined from yesterdays football, and I've got some crazy appetite today, I've eaten a lot of crap and not really attained any of my target macros and I'm still starving now even after a large plate of homemade lasagna.

The scales this morning though did say 117.2kg so lost half a kilo since last weigh in, despite increase in kcals, reasonably happy with that.

Al.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

:thumbup1:


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Cheers bud!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good news on Dtlv helping you out,i recon that balance will realy get things moving for you:thumb:


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Picture time! Sick bags at ready, or press the back button now!!







So... main changes.... stomach is getting smaller or rather it feels like it is, moving more central to my body, but slowly slowly catchy monkey and all that old crap. Chest is tightening up around the bitch t!ts, although still a bit more fat to go there. Arms are looking **** when not pumped from training, compare the above to the ones below....



Comparison of starting place and where I am now however show best progress. More body comp changes apparent rather than kilo loss, but still a nice thing to compare against.



Fat bastid to slightly less fat bastid. Happy days.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Good news on Dtlv helping you out,i recon that balance will realy get things moving for you:thumb:


Yup, I'm hoping so, he's a sound lad to work with and always willing to help out so hopefully the diet will slip in to place and hammer home the results I'm working for.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Generic update to what I've been doing so far.

Tuesday was Chest & Tri day

Bench: [email protected]

Incl Fly: [email protected] 20/25/25/25/20kg

Dips [email protected] +10/+10/+5/BW/BW

HIIT @ 14.5 x 10mins

LISS @ 4.5 x 12%incl x 10mins

I felt like crap in the evening, and still do now, quite lethargic and my concentration is just not there. I'm meant to be in doing squats tonight, but in all honesty I'm feeling ****ty and am not convinced I'll be able to do the 5x5 squats/calf raises/shrugs/facepulls that I want to do along with the cardio at the end.

I guess I'll just see how I feel after work. Worst case, I'll end up throwing this week down the pan.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

So yesterday was an utter write off. Motivation had hit rock bottom and felt crappy in general. Diet was crap too, not terrible, but didn't get anywhere near my required protein intake. I've nailed it today though. Back on the up and up diet wise.

Gym session:

Squats - [email protected]

Calf raise - [email protected]

OHP - [email protected]

Lat raise - [email protected]/10kgx2

Bent over reverse fly - [email protected] 12.5kgx4/ 10kgx1

HIIT = [email protected]

LISS = [email protected]%[email protected]

Got some steak and jacket sweet potatos getting close to being ready so looking forward to them :thumb: Still feeling a bit ropey on the old strength though.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Big_Al13 said:


> Picture time! Sick bags at ready, or press the back button now!!
> 
> View attachment 137101
> View attachment 137102
> ...


Never ever forget how far you have already come - you've done great so far. :thumbup1:

Your progress has been good, and it's really positive and certainly inspirational to see. When you get the chance (ideally tonight but whenever is good for you), send me this weeks email update with any issues you are having with the macros and also update me on any changes on the scale or by any other measurements of any kind you may have taken.

I have a small change in mind for macros, but not sure yet until I get your update for the latter part of the week.

I know you've had a couple of off days and are a bit drained so I don't want to put you through anything that's gonna wear you out further - hopefully we can tweak in a way that helps with that and doesn't sabotage longer term goals.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Big_Al13 said:


> So yesterday was an utter write off. Motivation had hit rock bottom and felt crappy in general. Diet was crap too, not terrible, but didn't get anywhere near my required protein intake. I've nailed it today though. Back on the up and up diet wise.
> 
> Gym session:
> 
> ...


We all have these days,diet is the hard part mate,it sets you apart when kept in check as you do most of the time!


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

New week - Still feeling crappy.

I think it is about time I listened to my body. Oh and also pulled my right trap on Saturday (running up right hand side of my neck).

Did a test deadlift and pulled up a 200kg with reasonable ease, top half to lock out wasn't pretty but it went up at least.

I think that doing the strongman routine has really put some strain on my body, and simply put it just isn't used to it. I'm in week 6 now, and although the rep range is stepping down, the weight is increasing. I'm not 100% that my CNS and body will accept it for much longer... sleep has really suffered and although I sleep deeply (thanks to Mg and Zn) I still feel tired all the time, and this has been similar for the last week or so.

SO - I'm going to take some advice from both @dtlv & @ewen and take the front half of this week off and then deload for a week and a half. I think a sensible way to do this will be to deload the weight by around 60% and also concentrate on muscle groups that don't get trained as hard very often.

Will also try to concentrate on getting some longer sleep periods in (averaging about 6 hours at the moment) but that can be difficult.

I'm pretty happy that I have my diet in check (apart from a bit of a blow out on Friday after football) but obviously with some impending tweaks this could all change, it shouldn't be difficult to handle though.

Thanks for all the support though chaps, it's much appreciated when you do take the time to comment.

Al.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Take one week deload at 50% but only do main lifts no assistance otherwise its not a deload lol


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Listen to ewen on the deload rather than my email advice, lol, which is less specific - important thing though is to keep it light and not to failure.

You definitely do need a break... you've been dieting hard for so long, and recently training hard with a tough routine too... taking a break is sensible and what your body and mind need. With that in mind remember that a deload is a positive, sensible forward thinking strategy and not in any sense a step backwards... the idea is to come back rested and ready for the next phase. :thumbup1:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Fantastic progress in here bud! Keep up the good work. :thumbup1:


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

ewen said:


> Take one week deload at 50% but only do main lifts no assistance otherwise its not a deload lol


50% deload, roger that. Will drop all weights accordingly.

With main lifts - bench/squats/deads? I was under the impression, you just go and concentrate on the other lifts whilst doing bear minimum on the bigger lifts? Could have misconstrued the information though.

Also - no assistance? Can you clarify pal?

Ta

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Conscript said:


> Fantastic progress in here bud! Keep up the good work. :thumbup1:


Cheers, mate. Hard work, and smashes your motivation and mind set sometimes, but gotta keep with it.....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Big_Al13 said:


> 50% deload, roger that. Will drop all weights accordingly.
> 
> With main lifts - bench/squats/deads? I was under the impression, you just go and concentrate on the other lifts whilst doing bear minimum on the bigger lifts? Could have misconstrued the information though.
> 
> ...


50% deload on main lifts and no assistance at all .

its to rest CNS not to rest a compound and train hard on assistance .


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Ok. Sorted, I'll use the week and half to concentrate on form then, try and get it all really nailed down. Cheers Ewen.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Coming to the end of my first week of relaxing time, I've extending it by a couple of days and will get back to lifting on Saturday. Basically haven't gone near gym since last Saturday.

Now for the good news - I've picked up some kind of cold from work. Sore throat, blocked nostril, sniffing etc. Fun times.

I've got a bulk load of supps coming tomorrow though so will be looking to tuck in to them when I pick them up on Saturday.

Hope you're all well.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Cold = full on cold now.

Pressure behind eyes, blocked snout, burning grinding throat typical stuff. Gotta love it.

Still going to play football tonight and sweat the bastid out though.

Appetite is suffering slightly, but energy levels are suffering more. Hometime soon for possibly a power nap as only got 3.5hours roughly due to entire face/head ache.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

So me and Mr @dtlv have had some further email correspondance. I've also had a few developments away from here and as such have had to make a few harder decisions.

I'm knocking strongman stuff on the head for the time being. CNS and body as a whole just isn't up for it. @ewen - can only express my gratitude to you for taking the time to write out a routine for me, and I tried but body just gave up on week 6, and strength just wasn't there. Suffering now as it's all recovering and now have a cold for my troubles.

So between Det and myself (well mostly him, I'm just the one organising my meals) we are now going to begin the manipulation of my diet.

Training wise, I'm at bit of a loss for where to go after the coming deload week.... suggestions appreciated. I'm off to search the forum for ideas.

So what I'm trying to say is that for the foreseeable future I will be concentrating on a cut down, and then once I'm happy with where I am, I will be looking to put some proper lean mass on and look to really start shifting some good weight around and back to strongman lifting again.

Cheers,

Al.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Big_Al13 said:


> So me and Mr @dtlv have had some further email correspondance. I've also had a few developments away from here and as such have had to make a few harder decisions.
> 
> I'm knocking strongman stuff on the head for the time being. CNS and body as a whole just isn't up for it. @ewen - can only express my gratitude to you for taking the time to write out a routine for me, and I tried but body just gave up on week 6, and strength just wasn't there. Suffering now as it's all recovering and now have a cold for my troubles.
> 
> ...


dorian yates blood and guts could be ideal for you , minimal rest slow controlled powerful reps and to start focus on performing the exercises and developing the mind/muscle connection .

strength isnt for everyone and you have to be willing to push physical limits so the blood and guts is a good compromise iimo

10/10 for effort buddy .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> dorian yates blood and guts could be ideal for you , minimal rest slow controlled powerful reps and to start focus on performing the exercises and developing the mind/muscle connection .
> 
> strength isnt for everyone and you have to be willing to push physical limits so the blood and guts is a good compromise iimo
> 
> 10/10 for effort buddy .


Agreed ,however not going the 110% Dorian goes,or your body may well get in trouble,especialy Cns if you feel it is compromised,however you could run to near failure on most exercise's just not beyond Imo,i have done a lot of his style,my own system is based on it,it is without parallel for great gains,however even Dorian back in the day would do 6 weeks at full throttle,then back off to 80%,a bit like deloading I suppose,for 2-4 weeks.....remember also that he was assisted when hitting the throttle at 110% and normaly used the 'deload' phase for off main cycle,with Trt style dosing(it was said).


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

I'm back.

Had a week off, and then last week was a deload week. Kicked off Saturday just to see what was happening with my shoulders and decided to blast them.

OHP: 40kgx12, 45kgx12, 50kgx10, 55kgx6

Lat raise @12.5kg, dropset to 10kg, superset with reverse flys at 10kg x 3 times round.

Seated OHP with 20kg dropset to 10kg x 3 sets.

Finished off with some face pulls at 50kg x 10 x 3sets.

Felt tidy after that, and went to do a 30sec ab circuit with one of the PT's at the gym.

Food was shocking over the weekend, first weekend out on the beer in months and food suffered as a result.

Over my week off though I put on 2kg, weighed on Saturday and managed to shift 1kg of it so quite happy with that after only doing a week deload.

So what do I have to look forward to now?

I'm working out a hybrid system of Dorian Yates B&G for myself so this week will be seeing what I can manage weight wise to get some kind of handle on current 1RM's but I'm aiming to be in and out of the gym within an hour and that's including a HIIT/LISS mixture session at the end of the weights.

Diet is constantly being re-jigged at the moment by our friend @dtlv so I'm a bit all over on macros as I'm trying to get to grips with normal meals I can have, and although it is all new, I'm trying to get around the new goals as quickly as possible so I can just sit down, stuff my face, and move on. It's difficult, but it's coming.

Hope you are all well.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

First test of B&G....

Decline bench: 60x12 / 80kgx10 / 100kgx6

Incline DB bench: 27.5kgx10 / 30kgx8 / 37.5kgx6

Flat bench: 60x10 / 100kgx5

Flat bench fly: 17.5kgx12 / 22.5kg x8

DB conc curl: 10kg x 12 / 15kg x 8

Straight bar curl: 20kg x 10 / 30kg x 7

HIIT: [email protected]% x 10mins

LISS: [email protected]% x 6mins


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey, Al. Yep it is a bit of transitional phase now for sure, but it will fall into place soon enough... the dietary changes are going to make things a bit chaotic as you adjust towards new macros for new goals, but it will help for the things we've talked about. One thing I may do though is change you over faster - doing it gradually is all good for keeping metabolism tightly controlled, but it means a while where things change week to week and that just gets confusing I think... we need to get you more stability again, that will probably be of more benefit than a gradual change right now.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

No worries @dtlv. :thumb: We can talk about it all properly on email.

Went in tonight for second session of B&G: BACK

Deadlifts

Warmup: 12x140kg

Working: 5x180kg / 2x190kg straight leg

Upright row

Warmup: 12x40kg

Working: 10x60kg

Single Arm Row

Warmup: 10x35kg

Working: 9x40kg

Narrow grip straight arm pulldown

Warmup: 10x45kg

Working: 7x60kg

Dumbell Pullover

Warmup: 2x 10x27.5kg

Working: 9x32.5kg

LISS: [email protected]% - 100m climb, not sure what time it was, roughly 13-14mins

Al.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah am not worried about getting it sorted out and things stable again - has been an especially chaotic couple of weeks I think. Btw, my inbox here is cleared now... and I did get your email just been a bit slack replying... will try to get a reply out tonight, if not tomorrow morning :thumbup1:


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Went back in gym today to carry on my B&G routine. Was looking forward to it, I was due to do delts and tri's and the result was a lot of failures (good) but got a warm sensation across my shoulders now which will mean pain tomorrow. Oh well. :lol:

Diet is getting strange.... I am bloody ravenous by the time it comes to break my fast at 12.30pm and could probably eat double my lunch amount quite easily and find myself having to push my dinner box away and look at other things to stop me being a **** and eating the lot in one sitting. I would assume however this can only be a good thing though.

Picture weekend is coming up but not sure what to expect.... I'm not sure much has changed whilst we've been playing around with my diet. Routine below:

Day3 of first week of B&G

DB OHP

Warmup: 25kg x 12

Working: 27.5kg x 10

Lateral raise:

Warmup: 12.5kg x 10

Working: 15kg x 7

Cable low delt raise

Working: 15kg x 7

Reverse Fly

Warmup: 10kg x 11

Working: 12.5kg x 9

Tricep pushdown

Warmup: 60kg x 12

Working: 75kg x 10

Skull crushers:

Warmup: 30kg x 12

Working: 35kg x 9

Seated overhead tricep extension

Warmup: 27.5kg x 11

Working: 30kg x 9

Cheers,

Al.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

B&G is blood and guts right?

How come you don't follow it like the vids?


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Yeah, blood and guts.

At the moment this is my first week on it, so I'm still trying to establish weights to use and I was aware that I'd smashed the granny out of my shoulders on Saturday so didn't want to go mad.

The routine is pretty much as it's laid out in the text. I will freely admit that I haven't even looked at the videos yet.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Big_Al13 said:


> Yeah, blood and guts.
> 
> At the moment this is my first week on it, so I'm still trying to establish weights to use and I was aware that I'd smashed the granny out of my shoulders on Saturday so didn't want to go mad.
> 
> The routine is pretty much as it's laid out in the text. I will freely admit that I haven't even looked at the videos yet.


Check the vids out on YouTube mate, they are great


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Modified leg day..... gym is a bit ill equipped to get all the exercises listed done, so have to condense them and up the intensity... Results in this type of routine:

45 secs rest between each movement;

Squats:

2x Warmup - 80kg x 11 / 100kg x 9

1x Working - 120kg x 4

Stiff leg deadlift:

1x Warmup: 100kg x 10

1x Working: 140kg x 11 (had to stop twice as grip gave up - not sure why as it's been ok up to 200kg deads before. I guess this is a prolonged grip required though....)

Calf raise:

1x Warmup: 100kg x 12

1x Working: Rest/Pause style - 120kg x 12 / 15secs / 9 / 15secs / 7

LISS - [email protected]% incl / 15mins (150m climb)

LISS - 65rpm @ 10% resistance x-trainer / 5mins

10mins foam rolling

Hamstrings are tight as a muddyfunkster right now and calves are burning away nicely.

Hope you're all well.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Chest & Biceps:

****ty session as both bench were taken by PT's.

Decline DB:

35kg x 12, 30 secs, 35kg x 11, 30 secs, 40kg x 6

incline db:

30kg x 12, 30secs, 37.5kg x 9

Incline DB Fly:

20kg x 12, 30 secs, 25kg x 8

DB Conc curl:

10kg x 12, 30 secs, 17.5kg x 8, 30 secs, 15kg x 9

Barbell Curl:

30kg x 11 negative emphasis


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Thursday Evening:

Back:

DB Pullover:

2 Warmup: 27.5kg x 12 , 30kg x 10

Working: 35kg x 10

Close Grip Pulldown:

Warmup: 60kg x 12

Working: 75x12

One Arm row:

Warmup: 32.5kg x 12

Working: 40kg x 9, dropset 37.5kg x 5

Wide Grip Cable row:

Warmup: 55kg x 12

Working: 75kg x 12 dropset 55kg x 9

Deadlift:

Warmup: 120kg x 15

Working: 170kg x 7 (grip failed twice)

HIIT 10mins @ 2% @ 15

Al.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice to see you finding your way here..this is perfect level for you to be at right now..good man.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

This morning was Delts & Tri:

DB OHP:

Warmup: 22.5kg x 12

Working: 30kg x 9

Lat Raise:

Warmup: 12.5kg x 10

Working: 15kg x 6 + 12.5kg x 5

Low Cable Delt raise:

Working: 20kg x 4 + 15kg x 5

Reverse DB Fly:

Warmup: 12.5kg x 10

Working: 15kg x 5 + 12.5kg x 5

Tricep Pushdown:

Warmup: 65kg x 12

Working: 75kg x 8

Skullcrusher:

Warmup: 32.5kg x 10

Working: 37.5kg x 8

Tricep OHP:

Warmup: 27.5kg x 12

Working: 32.5kg x 9

Feeling nice, some good doms coming through from previous sessions which is what I've been missing and beginning to feel like my strength is returning. Diet is still a bit up in the air for now, but I've settled in to the most recent change of Macros a couple of weeks back.

The one annoying thing about all of this is that my ****ing doughnut ring seems to be sticking around and not going anywhere... (At least that what tape measure seems to be repeating... :cursing: )

Cheers

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Nice to see you finding your way here..this is perfect level for you to be at right now..good man.


Aye mate, this seems to suit my training style down to the ground at the moment. Really gets me blowing and feel like I'm going to get somewhere with it. Cheers!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Big_Al13 said:


> Aye mate, this seems to suit my training style down to the ground at the moment. Really gets me blowing and feel like I'm going to get somewhere with it. Cheers!


You will be able to ramp every angle on this as you progress too...having hard and easy weeks


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Modified Legs again:

Not the same volume but I could barely walk properly last time, so it does work.

Squats:

Warmup x 2 @ 70kg x 12 / 100kg x 10

Working: 122.5kg x 6

Calf raise:

Warmup: 100kg x 15 1 sec hold at top

Working: 120kg x 12 1 sec hold (nearly fell over when coming down from 12 one :lol: )

SLDL:

Warmup: 120kg x 10

Working: 170kg x 6 - showing up all kinds of form issues, so will be bringing this back down in weight to correct form.

LISS: 10mins @ 14% incline & 4.7.

As for diet, I have new Macros! :bounce:

However where as for most people this would be a wonderful thing, for me it isn't so much. I'm still not used to eating so much, and at the moment as I partition most of my carbs towards post workout/evening this is basically an eating exercise for me from the moment I get in so that I can get my carb target in. I'm not going to lie, I'm struggling with that, as it goes against what my head is telling me, and also once I get to a certain level, what my stomach is also saying.

I will persist though.

Energy levels are still good and I'm really liking getting in to the gym. I am always walking around with doms in one area or another and hope that this trend will continue for a long while yet. @dtlv - you've got two emails in the post, one I am about to write. :thumb:

Hope all you's guys training is going well!

Al.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice to read this mate,enjoying is 90% of winning


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

It is indeed. Cheers pal, the encouragement is appreciated!

Diet is a bit part of it, and now getting my head around things, I'm really hoping to see more progress. I'm not convinced that much is changing, and tape measure keeps reading the same around my stomach. Annoying :cursing:

Hoping that this new tweak can finally give me that one big push to get the metabolism firing properly and really start shifting this problem area for me.

Pictures are due, but not sure when I will get time to do them.... will see what happens.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

:2guns:

Chest! - Needed to make up for the last weeks ****ty effort:

Rotator Cuff work - 7.5kg and 5kg

Decline Barbell

2x Warmup: 75kg x 12

110kg x 7

Working: 120x3 dropset 115kg x 3 (New PB for reps on Bench!)

Incline DB:

Warmup: 27.5kg x 12 (easy)

Working: 37.5kg x 9 (fail)

Incline Fly:

Warmup: 20kg x 12 (med)

Working: 25kg x 9 (fail)

DB Conc curl:

Warmup: 12.5kg x 12 (med)

Working: 17.5kg x 9 (Fail and new PB!)

BB Curl:

Working: 32.5kg Rest Pause set 8 / 20secs / 4 / 15secs / 3

HIIT: 12mins @ 15

Really pushed tonight and felt good, I'm mixing it up a little bit to really stress my muscles, and really want to start ramping up the work my muscles get, so concentrating on proper form and by the end of the year I'm looking for some nice gains to what I'm lifting, I've realised though that this means on some items I need to drop weight. This is specifically leg work as they are the biggest weak point on form.

Weighed myself after my session and back to 119kg, but **** it, I look better and feel good so not fussed by that. Plus macros have changed so glycogen stores are filling up as carbs have been increased and it was evening session. Scales - meh :lol:

Positives: I've got 2PB's tonight. Happy with that.

Hope you're all well.

Al.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good luck mate, will be keeping an eye in here :beer:


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Cheers pal, support is all appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Big_Al13 said:


> Cheers pal, support is all appreciated. :thumb:


Keep it up man! This should be a great transformation


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey buddy, am back on the forum to politely bully you into horrible macros again 

With the health issues we have discussed we have to try these macros and give them a good go as they are designed to help best with that and that's the short-medium term priority over the cut itself... however, as Biglbs says above enjoying is part of winning, and it's also part of what leads to consistency... of you really don't get on with these macros and we can't make them work then we'll change them.

I do find it interesting though that the food volume is making you struggle a little as you are still in a calorie deficit. Feeling full in a calorie deficit is normally very rare but also very sought after state to be in, so maybe all we need is to make a few small changes to make things more comfortable to hit a sweet spot... looking forward to your update this week and seeing how things are.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Nice to have you back pal, we were concerned where you'd been.

I think it is more to do with the partitioning of my carbs towards the evening, so where as throughout the day I'm low carb lets say around 50-60g I then need to slam in 210ish come dinner time and PWO. Just makes getting that number in within a couple of hours bit of a task and an exercise in eating which I'm not used to. I think it will get easier so will give it a bit if time to let me get used to it before making any judgement calls.

Was training last night as well, muscle group was back;

DB pullover:

Warmup 12 x 27.5 & 10 x 30kg

Working 35kg x 10

Close grip chins (weight on cable stack doesn't go heavy enough)

Warmup 6 x bw

Working 5 x bw + 2 partials

One arm row

Warmup 12 x 35kg

Working 9 x 40kg

Wide grip cable row

Warmup 12 x 65kg

Working 12 x 75kg + 8 face pulls to failure @ 60kg

Barbell dead lifts (not touching floor)

Warmup 11 x 120kg (tight form nice straight back)

Working 10 x 130kg ( nice tight form, grip failed at bottom half way through so had to strap up)

Back was burning last night, but I usually get some Doms 2 days later after the workout so will see how I feel tomorrow (which incidentally will be training delts and tris)

Diet this weekend will be a bit wavy as I'm at the missus parents all weekend for her old mans 60th and I've spotted lots of cake..... (My weakness along with biscuits) I shall be as good as possible :lol:

Cheers

Al.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Big_Al13 said:


> It is indeed. Cheers pal, the encouragement is appreciated!
> 
> Diet is a bit part of it, and now getting my head around things, I'm really hoping to see more progress. I'm not convinced that much is changing, and tape measure keeps reading the same around my stomach. Annoying :cursing:
> 
> ...


Don't get too caught up on scales and tapes mate as muscle will effect both too,,mirror and weights used will tell you more,at 336lb people expect a tub of lard here mate ,but at 6'5" I lift big and have 60 inch chest with 40in waist at the mo,all is relative buddy,enjoy this journey...


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Don't get too caught up on scales and tapes mate as muscle will effect both too,,mirror and weights used will tell you more,at 336lb people expect a tub of lard here mate ,but at 6'5" I lift big and have 60 inch chest with 40in waist at the mo,all is relative buddy,enjoy this journey...


I'm not getting too rilled up with it pal, it's not the be all and end all as far as I'm concerned now, I bitch and moan about it a lot but like you've said before and everyone else has too, the mirror is my friend, and there are changes coming on, they are typically missed though when I'm looking at myself to see what I can spot.

I used to be what you weigh and now rock up at around 275, give or take a few pounds and same height so I'm by no means a small unit, just need to start racking these weights up and get some iron moving! It's great you can pop in here though and still take the time to reply.

It's much appreciated from you, and everyone else. :thumb:

Al.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Big_Al13 said:


> I'm not getting too rilled up with it pal, it's not the be all and end all as far as I'm concerned now, I bitch and moan about it a lot but like you've said before and everyone else has too, the mirror is my friend, and there are changes coming on, they are typically missed though when I'm looking at myself to see what I can spot.
> 
> I used to be what you weigh and now rock up at around 275, give or take a few pounds and same height so I'm by no means a small unit, just need to start racking these weights up and get some iron moving! It's great you can pop in here though and still take the time to reply.
> 
> ...


It wasn't a dig in any way mate,more empathy,,,,,,though I feel quite trim at this weight tbh,at 412 I felt a proper fat cvnt lol

Oh Btw at 275 you are just a skinny cvnt in my book:lol:

It is good to see a nice fella posting mate,that is the other reason I follow you in here,,,,,


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol, don't touch the cake!! Nice workout man, you're doing well, have fun at the party :thumb:


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

biglbs said:


> It wasn't a dig in any way mate,more empathy,,,,,,though I feel quite trim at this weight tbh,at 412 I felt a proper fat cvnt lol
> 
> Oh Btw at 275 you are just a skinny cvnt in my book:lol:
> 
> It is good to see a nice fella posting mate,that is the other reason I follow you in here,,,,,


Oh aye I realise that it wasn't a dig pal, didn't for one second take it like that. I'm beginning to feel a bit more happy with how I look, but when are people like us ever happy?

I think you saying that to me is possibly the only time anyone will ever say it, so I'm quoting it for posterity ha ha.

Went in and hammered delts and tris, having to change some of the exercises out to alternatives as weights are not going high enough, so he we go.

DB OHP:

Warmup: 25kg x 12

Working: 32.5kg x 9 (new pb!)

Lateral raise:

Warmup: 12.5kg x 11

Working: 15 x 9

Low cable raise:

Working: 12.5kg x 2, 10kg x 3, 7.5kg x 7

Reverse fly:

Warmup: 12.5kg x 12

Working: 15kg x 7, 12.5kg x 3

Dips:

Warmup: 12 x bw

Working: 9 x bw

Skull crusher

Warmup: 32.5kg x 11

Working: 37.5 x 10

Tricep press:

Warmup: 30kg x 12

Working: 35kg x 11

Erm diet...... Not so good but have minimised the catastrophe that could have been so far..... Lovely steak dinner tonight and the training felt nice and tight form wise so happy with that. Return to form from tomorrow night diet wise and training begins again on Monday evening. Legs...... Rarrrgghhhh

Hope you've all had good Saturdays!

Al.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

How's it going mate? Not spoke in ages!!


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> How's it going mate? Not spoke in ages!!


Hey up pal! Good to see you back on board again. I'm alright bud, still trudging on and getting things done. How about you? Knew you were having a bit of a break to concentrate on things, hope that's all gone well for you! Training still going well?

Al.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> Hey up pal! Good to see you back on board again. I'm alright bud, still trudging on and getting things done. How about you? Knew you were having a bit of a break to concentrate on things, hope that's all gone well for you! Training still going well?
> 
> Al.


Glad your well mate, I haven't trained since I was last on here. Back on it now though, have you updated with any new pictures recently?


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

I've been meaning to, I think last weekend was meant to be the 4 week mile post, but I've been away for the last couple of weekends so haven't had a chance.

This weekend I've got a free one though so will update on Saturday.

So what's the plan for you? Change of tact of same goals as before the break?


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

:gun_bandana: LEGS:

Went in with great intentions: I'm tracking week on week now to see what I did the week before and attempt to better it, so this week was a challenge my calves are fooked!

Squats:

2xWarmup: 75kg x 12, 102.5kg x 10

Working: 122.5kg x 7

Calf Raises:

Warmup: 105kg x 14

Working: 122.5kg x 12 - pause - 8 - pause - 9

SLDL:

Warmup: 120kg x 10 (concentrating on form as hamstrings are bloody tight so back rounds normally)

Working: 130kg x 9 - pause - 8

LISS: 10mins @ 4.7 & 14% (100m climb)

Legs are tight at the moment - just about to tuck in to some chilli and cous cous! OM NOM NOM!

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

:cowboy: Back day!

Tonight was all gravy baby! Back got a ridiculous pump going on, as well as my forearms, so much so I couldn't even do the normal bicep flex :lol:

DB Pullover:

Warmup: 32.5kg x 12 / 35kg x 11

Working: 37.5kg x 11

Close Grip Pullup:

Warmup: BW x 7

Working: 5 + 2.5 partials

One Arm Rows:

Warmup: 37.5kg x 12

Working: 40kg x 11

Bent over row:

Warmup: 80kg x 8

Working: 80kg x 9

Shrugs (fast up - pause 1 sec - slow down):

Rest Pause set: 80kg x 13 - 30secs - 8 - 20secs - 6

HIIT: 10mins @ 15 & 2% incl.

Calfs are absolutely burning from Mondays escapades which is a good thing. Still struggling hitting carbs that I need, but am slowly getting there, have ordered a bag of oats from bulkpowders to stick in a shake and bump them up some.

Waiting on steak and baked sweet potato to come out of the oven, looking forward to it.

Sporadically jumping on the scales just to see what's happening, and have increased in weight so back up to 119kg but I expect that's partially to do with the increased carbs and cells filling up with glycogen? COuld be wrong... Not fussed by it, as I think I look a bit better for it, feeling stronger, and lifts keep going up incrementally each session. What more could I ask for.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

:beer:

Chest & Biceps: Was a good session again.

Rotator Cuff work

Decline bench:

Warmup: 75kg x 12 / 100kg x 9

Working: 120kg x 4 + 100kg x 5

DB Incline Bench:

Warmup: 30kg x 11

Working: 40kg x 4 + 37.5kg x 2 (rotated left arm a bit to much and twinged it)

Incline Fly:

Warmup: 20kg x 12

Working: 27.5kg x 7 (new PB)

DB Conc Curl:

Warmup: 15kg x 10 (1 sec pinch and hold)

Working: 20kg x 6 +17.5kg x 4 (pinch and hold) (New PB)

BB Curl:

Working: 35kg x 7 + 2 + 2(neg)

Foam roller work.

Feeling good, beginning to get the doms from last nights back workout, and even saw a nice peak on left bicep tonight after training.

Appetite has changed and is something else - Sometimes I've got complete control over it, other times it gnaws away at me and I want to eat a cow! I haven't given in yet but flerk me sometimes I'm hungry! When it gets to dinner time and I break fast I have to force myself to stop eating and spread meals out otherwise I'd just scoff them. As has been mentioned by me, hitting new carb total is difficult, but will hopefully get a bit easier now with the oats on the way.

As a side note, dark rye ryvita and honey - with a gonutrition maple syrup pancake & husk shake is bizarrely tasty and goes down a treat post workout!

Hope everyone elses training is going well, and cheers for reading.

Al.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Big_Al13 said:


> :beer:
> 
> Chest & Biceps: Was a good session again.
> 
> ...


Just think, "f*ck you, I'm in control", and the results will keep you on that steady path mate. My dad is in his 60's and doing that veg and fruit diet and tried it full scale the first week and was starving!! lmao!!

Keep up your hard work mate, it's always worth it in the end :thumb:


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

:stuart:

Still going even if I haven't updated in a couple of days 3 sessions to log so lets get to it.

16-11-13

Delts & Tri's;

OHP (oly bar)

Warmup: 50kg x 10

Working: 65kg x 7 + 60kg x 5

Lat Raise:

Warmup: 12.5kg x9

Working: 15kg x 7 + 12.5kg x 5

Low Cable Raise:

Working: 7.5kg x 10 + 10kg x 10

Reverse DB Fly:

Warmup: 12.5kg x 10

Working: 15kg x 10 + 12.5kg x6

Dips:

Warmup: BW x 12

Working: BW x 10

Skull Crusher:

Warmup: 38.5kg x 8

Working: 42.5kg x 7

Tricep OHP:

Warmup: 32.5kg x 10

Working: 37.5kg x 9

18/11/13

Legs:

Squats:

Warmup: 90kg x 10 / 105kg x 10

Working: 125kg x 8

Calf Raise:

Warmup: 110kg x 15

Working: 125kg x 12 + 9 + 8 (Rest Pause)

SLDL:

Warmup: 125kg x 8

Working: 140kg x 10

LISS @15% incl & 4.5 - 10mins

20/11/13

Back:

DB Pullover:

Warmup: 35kg x 11 / 35kg x 11

Working: 37.5kg x 12

Close Grip Chins:

Warmup: BW x 7.5

Working: BW x 5 + 2 + 1 partial

One Arm Row:

Warmup: 40kg x 10

Working: 40kg x 12

Bent over Row:

Warmup: 60kg x 10

Working: 80kg x 9 + 60kg x 12

Shrug:

Working: 80kg x 15 + 10 + 9

HIIT - 15 @ 2% incl 13mins.

Diet is on track, although now I'm constantly hungry once I've broken fast. Pain in the **** to be completely honest.

I've asked a similar question in @dtlv 's section regarding what is the crossover point between a cut and a recomp, I ask as I think I've flipped to recomp rather than cut that and the fact that cutting (or rather grossly under eating for quite some time) has or is possibly damaging my progress....

New diet macros has actually helped me beef up my chest a bit and my arms and shoulders are developing reasonably well and I've put on a couple of kilos (nice round 120kg) but that doesn't bother me as I look reasonable for it. Stomach is it's own story altogether, can wibble it around all over quite happily ha ha, and it doesn't feel attached to anything anymore so would imagine that it is just large pockets of fat waiting to leave.

DEFINITELY PHOTOS ON SATURDAY! - So you can all have at it and see what has happened for me over the last few weeks. Or tell me I'm talking utter cod**** :lol:

Cheers all, sorry for the long old post but there you go, if you are still awake, then gold star for you.

Al.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Aup mate, all seems well in here. I am sticking with the same plan just changing it to smaller goals with a big goal insight if you get what I mean 

Keep it up mate and make sure to pop in and see me in my journal


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

:blink:

Delts & Tri's:

Rotator Cuff work: 7.5kg

OHP: (Oly Bar)

Warmup: 52.5kg x 10

Working: 65kg x 7 + 2

Lat raise:

Warmup: 12.5kg x 10

Working: 15kg x 6 + 12.5kg x 7

Low Cable Raise:

Working: 10kg x 12 (slow negs ~4 secs)

Reverse DB Fly:

Warmup: 15kg x 10

Working: 15kg x 11 + 12.5kg x 9

Dips:

Warmup: BW (Lee Priest Style) x 10

Working: BW (Lee Priest Style) x 8.5

Skull Crushers:

Warmup: 42.5kg x 9

Working: 45kg x 8

OH Tricep Press:

Warmup: 35kg x 10

Working: 37.5kg x 10

LISS - X-Trainer - LVL10 x 10mins @ 70-80rpm.

Looking forward to tomorrow evening as it's football night.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, all seems well in here. I am sticking with the same plan just changing it to smaller goals with a big goal insight if you get what I mean
> 
> Keep it up mate and make sure to pop in and see me in my journal


Hello pal, aye trundling along quite nicely.

I've been snooping around your journal mate, and I do like the fact that Abbi screams and slaps you in the back yard. :lol: hope it all goes better for you this time though bud.

Al.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> Hello pal, aye trundling along quite nicely.
> 
> I've been snooping around your journal mate, and I do like the fact that Abbi screams and slaps you in the back yard. :lol: hope it all goes better for you this time though bud.
> 
> Al.


Haha yeah its my new approach to training. It seems to make me work harder :lol:

You feeling happy with progress then mate?


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Can't complain too much really pal, it's all coming along, not as quick as I'd like, but such is life when sticking to natty methods. I knew it would be a long road, I've just got to pull my head out of my backside sometimes and realise that although I'm not seeing anything changing, others are, and to listen to what is being said.

Det (dtlv) has been a huge help in this as he's guiding me with diet tips and tailoring solutions / giving options to help me out with other issues, and we've both been dealing with things beyond our control in our lives so it's been slow progress but we take steps each time we speak, so much praise to him for that. It's nice to see people like yourself and big(lbs) dropping in still, and even the new chaps like Lee who respond and give that bit of encouragement, it's another reason why I keep updating this. Good community spirit for those trying to achieve something.

All in all, it's going well, strength seems to be increasing, body still isn't where I want it to be but I'm working on it to try and sort it all out.

I'll be paying attention in yours this time pal, and hopefully with Abbi well and truely behind you it should motivate you even more to get smashing that routine and you'll be getting the results you are after in no time. :thumb:

Al.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> Can't complain too much really pal, it's all coming along, not as quick as I'd like, but such is life when sticking to natty methods. I knew it would be a long road, I've just got to pull my head out of my backside sometimes and realise that although I'm not seeing anything changing, others are, and to listen to what is being said.
> 
> Det (dtlv) has been a huge help in this as he's guiding me with diet tips and tailoring solutions / giving options to help me out with other issues, and we've both been dealing with things beyond our control in our lives so it's been slow progress but we take steps each time we speak, so much praise to him for that. It's nice to see people like yourself and big(lbs) dropping in still, and even the new chaps like Lee who respond and give that bit of encouragement, it's another reason why I keep updating this. Good community spirit for those trying to achieve something.
> 
> ...


As @biglbs said to me, Rome wasn't built in a day  Some people like me and you are very unhappy with our bodies and want results quicker than possible but they will come and that's my new way of thinking. One step at a time and all that lol.

Nice to see you have the support of @dtlv its good to have that support and also that extra knowledge that comes from someone so experienced in all this. I must say the community spirit is a big help for me too. It really spurs you on doesn't it, I feel like the people who come in my journal are like team mates and they are helping me out a lot.

I need my bloody strength to get back up a bit lol, got only do OHP @ 45kg yesterday  It will be back soon though I am sure, well I hope so anyway haha

Yeah when you find the time make sure to come in mate, I will keep in and out of yours too. We will work together and push each other and then get some great results!!!!


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

:sneaky2:

Picture time: Only 3 weeks late :lol:

It's probably worth mentioning what has been seen by me and the missus, and then let you guys go with your comments.

So - Back seems to have been the best part of development over the last two months. Mind you, calfs haven't come on badly so far either. B&G is working well for me so far. Some of the pictures are not as good as I'd like them but that's probably because of a mild recomp going on, so where some of the muscle mass is increasing it's making me look bigger overall.

In other news I also seem to be able to fluctuate by 3 kilos throughout the week. That's a bit interesting from my point of view, as I was 120.6 Wednesday and 117.6 on Saturday morning. Mind you I wasn't weighing at the same time, Wed - 6pm, Sat - 11.30am. I like to think I'm having big poos. :lol: Seriously though, I'm happy that considering body changes, my overall weight seems to have stayed pretty constant.

Did chest and biceps Sat morning:

Decline Bench:

Warmup: 80kg x 10 / 110 x 7

Working: 130 x 2 (New PB! :thumb: ) / 100 x 6 / 70 x 12

Incline Bench:

Warmup: 80kg x 10

Working: 100 x 7

Fly:

Warmup: 20kg x 12

Working: 25kg x 10

Bicep Conc Curl:

Warmup: 15kg x 10

Working: 20kg x 7 + 17.5kg x 5

BB Curl:

Warmup: 37.5kg x 4 + 4 neg

Working: 35kg x 6 + 30kg x 5 + 6 neg

Foam Roller on left leg especially - knackered it playing footy Friday night. Feels much better now, in no small part to the missus rubbing a load of ibuprofen gel in to it.

Anyhow, enough jibber jabber time for pictures:



Stomach has lifted, chest filled out a bit, shoulders are beginning to get some mass to them



Arms look bigger, not entirely sure that they are....



Back looking nice and some good muscle coming through, best pictures in my opinion.



Side shot, probably the worst one of the lot, not massively happy with this one.



Calfs looking pretty damn good.



Quads got a bit of mass, and some separation happening - still plenty of progress to be made.

So need this bloody loose skin and fat pockets to **** off though :lol:

Cheers all, hope the weekend is going well for all of you.

Al.

Oh P.S. @paulandabbi - you wanted to see some recent progress

@dtlv - update I guess is this post

@biglbs skinnycnut my **** :tongue:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Top stuff mate!! Well done, reps sent 

You have definitely lost some BF and I think arms look a lot better, much more definition compared to the before picture.

Keep it going mate!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Alright ya skinny fooker:cool2:

That ain't half bad work,

Give the skin time mate,

rub q10 oil into it daily,it does help for sure,no bro science,,,Biglbs approved :thumb:


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Cheers chaps. It's appreciated, I'll look in to that Q10 stuff.

More hard work to go in this coming month. Will swap to fasted training as of the 11th Dec as that's when holidays kick in. :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> Cheers chaps. It's appreciated, I'll look in to that Q10 stuff.
> 
> More hard work to go in this coming month. Will swap to fasted training as of the 11th Dec as that's when holidays kick in. :thumb:


Your welcome mate 

I read on pscarbs site that fasted cardio is no better than un fasted. Its more scientific than I can remember lol and I am sure he says he wont be to scientific haha


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Any chance you could sling a link in this direction pal? Would be interesting to read.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> Any chance you could sling a link in this direction pal? Would be interesting to read.


http://www.teampscarb.co.uk

There you go mate, its under the heading "my top 5 bodybuilding myths"


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Tidy. Nice one pal. :thumb:


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Monday - Legs: :cool2:

****ed my knee up on Friday playing footy so needed to take it easy on lifts, decided to go for form over weight and keep it really nice and tight. Set a bench up behind me which was just below knee level and the idea was to get down to that on each rep and come down nice and controlled, and up slow and stiff. Target achieved.

Squats:

Warmup: 70kg x 10 / 100kg x 10

Working: 110kg x 8

Calf raise:

Warmup: 110kg x 15

Working: 125kg x 12 + 8 + 9 (nearly fell over and couldn't put bar back on rack)

SLDL:

Warmup: 125kg x 10

Working: 140kg x 8 + 7

Sumo Deadlift:

Working: 140kg x 8 grip shot to pieces as no stop at bottom.

LISS: X-Trainer x 12mins @ lvl 10 & 80rpm

Doms are now beginning to kick in, and I like that feeling a lot. Diet has been a bit all over again but have balanced that out today, so bring on the rest of the week.

Al.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey buddy, sorry for taking a while to pop in again - all the drama with mod changes etc.

Your journey has been so long already, and you continue to impress me how you keep at it and keep edging further and further to where you want to be... good pics, can less the latest changes... now lets take it a bit further again.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

dtlv said:


> Hey buddy, sorry for taking a while to pop in again - all the drama with mod changes etc.
> 
> Your journey has been so long already, and you continue to impress me how you keep at it and keep edging further and further to where you want to be... good pics, can less the latest changes... now lets take it a bit further again.


Cheers Det.

I think over the next month I should be able to get a nice bit of work done in terms of changes, and having a large portion of December off will help to a degree.

Sure enough leg DOMS have hit home today, hamstrings in particular are crying, and calfs have a mild pain across them when I tense them up. Love this feeling.

Just had a nice dinner of 105g of chicken breast, 100g brocolli, and 50grams (uncooked) brown rice, with a tablespoon of garlic chilli mayo. OM NOM NOM.

Same again come 1515. :thumb:

Al.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Mmmm, making me feel hungry... 

Yeah we can definitely try and make the best of the time off... I'll be on holiday and away for most of december, but will be with laptop and should have more time for clients, especially as I now don't have any other online distractions... lets blast it, baby! lol.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Back in tonight - Decided to do Delts and Tris:

Warmup with some Rotator cuff work, 7.5kg 2 sets of 12 each arm. Think I've caught this at just the right time as my left cuff was a bit painful after first set, so it's obviously lacking a little. Good time to strengthen it up methinks.

DB OHP:

Warmup: 25kg x 10

Working: 30kg x 12

Lat Raise:

Warmup: 12.5kg x 10

Working: 12.5kg x 11 (slow negs so was nearly pooping come the last 2 or so)

Low DB raise (basically low cable, but with DB)

Working: 10kg x 12 (fast up, slow as possible back down - result as above)

Reverse Fly:

Warmup: 15kg x 12

Working: 17.5kg x 8 + 15kg x 5

Dips:

Warmup: BW x 10

Working: BW x 10 - happy with this as really concentrating on staying vertical and not leaning forward - Tri's felt like they were going to pop

Skull Crusher:

Warmup: 42.5kg x 9

Working: 45kg x 8

CGBP (using Skull Crusher bar)

Working: 40kg x 25 - at this point tri's were pumped!

OH DB Tri Press:

Warmup: 35kg x 10

Working: 37.5kg x 10 - nearly didn't get the last one back from behind my head

Arms were rediculous after this, love that pump feeling I'm getting where the swell with blood and tensing makes them feel like they are going to tear my skin open to escape, going to see if I can get measured at weekend to see how I stand, I reckon size wise, I'm not changing too much but the fat is moving somewhere and my arms do look a **** load better than they ever did before. I'm even getting the beginnings of a peak on my bicep now (when pumped) which I never though I'd see, and a vein is becoming apparent on my right bicep. Happy days, oh and gratuitous picture... well why the flerk not...



Diet has been nailed today as well, despite my reservations. Overall - very pleased with today.

Hope you're all good.

Al.

Edit: forgot to mention post workout cardio - Tried to do HIIT - legs to me to go suck a fat one, so I did LISS instead. 10mins @ 70rpm LVL10 on cross trainer. :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good man! will be interesting to see your measurements, get the veins out! lol


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

I'm trying pal, you can just about make out two of them on my forearm, in the above picture. Back session tonight, although lats and ab's are feeling tight for some reason.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Back training: :blowme:

DB Pullover:

Warmup: 35kg x 10 / 37.5kg x 10

Working: 40kg x 11

One Arm Row:

Warmup: 40kg x 10

Working: 45kg x 8 / 47.5kg x 7

Close Grip Pullup:

Warmup: BW x 9

Working: BW x 6

Bent Over Row:

Warmup: 70kg x 10

Working: 80 kg x 9 + 8

Deadlift:

Warmup: 140kg x 8

Working: 160 kg x 4 / 180kg x 2

LISS @ lvl10 & 10mins & 70rpm

Deadlifts went up pretty easy actually, grip more of an issue than strength. Feeling good for a week of 1RM work just before xmas.

Legs are feeling warm still, especially hammies, shoulders are just beginning to get warm so a nice day of DOMS for them tomorrow.

Xmas work do tomorrow, so I'm shifting diet to fats and proteins for most of the day, and saving all of my carbs for what will no doubt be a alcohol filled evening. Clever me eh.... :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Clever you indeed. I like your workout btw. You structure things differently to me, but seem to like some of the exercises I get best results from too. Not many people do pullovers nowadays but I love em.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

dtlv said:


> Clever you indeed. I like your workout btw. You structure things differently to me, but seem to like some of the exercises I get best results from too. Not many people do pullovers nowadays but I love em.


I do in the cold,or may wear a cardy these days:thumb:

Looking awsome in here mate!


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

See.... learning something from you :tongue:

The structure wasn't there today as forgot my notebook so was going from memory, still managed to get some good lifting in though. Pullovers are a new favourite at the moment, and I seem to be working well with it so far. Really looking forward to going back in each time.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I do in the cold,or may wear a cardy these days:thumb:
> 
> Looking awsome in here mate!


Haha, that's such an old gym joke and so cheesy... just the kind I like, I genuinely lol'd :lol:

I find they hit my lats really well, also a big fan of one arm rows too as there's a lot you can do with those by tweaking form a bit to hit different sections of the back. I love back and rear complex training, definitely my fav area to workout.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

dtlv said:


> Haha, that's such an old gym joke and so cheesy... just the kind I like, I genuinely lol'd :lol:
> 
> I find they hit my lats really well, also a big fan of one arm rows too as there's a lot you can do with those by tweaking form a bit to hit different sections of the back. I love back and rear complex training, definitely my fav area to workout.


One arm rows are awsome i make up my own dumbell for this it weighs 90k and i get 6 good solid reps as part of a Biglbs style drop setFeels like lats off Batman tbh


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Well, I went out last night to the works xmas bash. Got leathered. Missed coach home, missus had to come to Leeds to pick me up, I had to ask her to stop for a tactical gip. She basically saved me from being stranded. :lol:

Today woke up with a mild headache and went to the gym for 10am. Did a chest workout, and pushed out the following:

Decline Bench:

Warmup: 70kg x 12 / 100kg x 10

Working: 120 x 5 + 100kg x 4

Incline DB:

Warmup: 27.5kg x 12

Working: 35kg x 11

Flat Fly:

Warmup: 20kg x 10

Working: 25kg x 7

Conc Curl:

Warmup: 17.5kg x 10

Working: 20kg x 7 + 17.5kg x 4

BB Curl:

Working: 30kg x 7 / 30kg x 5 + 2 negs

Head was pounding due to blood pressure when getting to failure stages, but still knocked it out.

Oh and got measured....

Biceps = 17inch.

Chest = 47.5inch.

Thighs = 27inch.

Waist = 34inch.. (I think, I need to double check this)

Stomach = same as it was before :cursing:

Weight was up, but I'd been smashing water down to get over the headache and I don't really care about weight now. I'm happy enough with where it currently sits.

Hope all your weekends are going well.

Al.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Haha! That's a good missus you have mate and you're very determind being up at that time after a night out. Good man :thumb:


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

She was a bit of a star about it all. Even me telling her to pull over so I could gip over a wall.... :lol: I blame her for that as she went over the tallest hill near us with the worst roads in the world :innocent:

So after a VERY lazy weekend of recovery, suspect shin splints, and stupid foot (pain from lots of drunk walking/running over cobbles me thinks) I got my **** back to the gym tonight for a leg session. :bounce:

Squats:

Warmup: 70kg x10 / 100kg x 10

Working: 125kg x 9 all good form and touched (not bounced) off a bench I set up behind me again.

Calf raises:

Warmup: 125kg x 12 (1 sec hold at top)

Working: 130kg x 10 + 8 (1 sec hold at top) - nearly fell backwards trying to re-rack the weight after these....

SLDL:

Warmup: 120kg x 10

Working: 150kg x 8

Felt good to be back in there again, and really pleased with how my squats are coming on after I stripped back to hit form, it's horribly difficult as I've got silly long legs and bobbins flexibility so have to lift from a power stance with heels ever so slightly elevated. Hammers my hamstrings but feel loads more comfortable doing it.

I'm sick and tired of this bloody stomach skin and just wish it would feck off for good, I realise this will take time though and am hoping to get some Q10 cream soon to help it tighten up. Of a morning when I wake up and look in the mirror I feel good and think I look loads better, but then as the day goes on things get worse.

Going to look in to some things that may help to tighten the skin up. This next month will be a good one I think, loads of time for training and thinking of ways for diet manipulation in terms of timed carbs and low carb training with high carb non training, and vice versa.

Cheers,

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

:whistling: - Delts and Tri's:

Rotator Cuff work: 7.5kg x 10 up down, 7.5kg x 12 out in.

DB OHP:

Warmup: 27.5kg x 12 / 32.5kg x 8

Working: 35kg x 0 (failed to come up from shoulders) dropped down to 30kg x 8

Side Lat Raise:

Warmup: 12.5kg x 10

Working: 15kg x 7 + 12.5kg x 5

Low Cable Raise:

Working: 15kg x 6 (3-4 sec negatives)

Reverse DB Fly:

Warmup: 15kg x 10

Working: 17.5kg x 6 + 15kg x 5

DIPS:

BW x 8 (1 sec pause at bottom)

BW x 10 (legs forward)

Skullcrushers:

Warmup: 45kg x 10

Working: 47.5kg x 7

OHP Tricep Press:

Warmup: 37.5kg x 10

Working: 40kg x 9 superset with tricep pressdown 55kg x 14

Tricep Pressdown:

Working: 55kg x 13

Pump on arms was silly, felt like my triceps were going to pop.

Some good news, I've passed 6month probation at work, so am now officially in for the future. Which I'm really happy about as it's a good laugh and really enjoy working there.

Bad news - bloody car failed it's mot. Knobber, so xmas is going to be a ****ter, unless I can come up with some dirt cheap parts to fit to it. On the case tomorrow.

Diet - all going well I think. @dtlv - you still got access to sub-forum? Posted a few questions. :thumb:

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

:w00t: - Back

DB Pullover:

Warmup: 37.5kg x 10 / 40kg x 10

Working: 40kg x 7

One Arm Row:

Warmup: 45kg x 10

Working: 47.5kg x 10

Pullup:

Warmup: Close grip @ BW x 7

Working: Same as above x 6 + 3.5

Bent over Row:

Warmup: 80kg x 10

Working: 90kg x 8 + 5

Shrugs:

Warmup: 60kg x 12 (1 sec hold at top)

Working: 70kg x 12 + 12 (both with 1 sec hold at top)

Deadlift:

Warmup: 150kg x 5

Working: 170kg x 4 - then went for a 200 just for fun. Pulled it up easily, then right hand slipped as I was getting to the top and lock out was crap. Grip hurt after that.

So no cardio this week.... left foot is buggared. No idea why, but can't walk on outside of the foot like I normally would. I'm hoping that over night it will sort it's life out so that I can play football tomorrow evening as I didn't get to play last week.

Time will tell.

Diet is getting better again, really concentrating on trying to do it properly this weekend. Missus is away so no temptation.

Cheers,

Al.

P.S. @dtlv - you've got mail. :thumb:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

So the missus is your diet downfall is she? Hmmm, lol.

I got your email, thank you loads for that... reply coming your way in the morning, but great to hear your thoughts and opinion - that helped me a lot. :thumbup1:


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

dtlv said:


> So the missus is your diet downfall is she? Hmmm, lol.
> 
> I got your email, thank you loads for that... reply coming your way in the morning, but great to hear your thoughts and opinion - that helped me a lot. :thumbup1:


No worries pal. Tried to cover everything, owt else, just ask.

Missus is a weak point I'll grant you, I think just come weekend, after work and training all week we just appreciate a bit of a lazy evening of a weekend so end up having some kind of take away.

In other news, was woken up at 3am by my bleeding foot throbbing away, took me 10mins to hobble/crash downstairs to get a painkiller I stupidly left down there and come back up. Hanging now though, so just had to bosh a caffine tab to get me firing at work.

Al.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Big_Al13 said:


> No worries pal. Tried to cover everything, owt else, just ask.
> 
> Missus is a weak point I'll grant you, I think just come weekend, after work and training all week we just appreciate a bit of a lazy evening of a weekend so end up having some kind of take away.
> 
> ...


The odd takeaway is not a bad thing at all... cozy nights in aren't bad either. 

So what the heck have you done to that foot? Did you turn over on it or step on something awkwardly? Sounds painful indeed if it's interfering with sleep.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

dtlv said:


> The odd takeaway is not a bad thing at all... cozy nights in aren't bad either.
> 
> So what the heck have you done to that foot? Did you turn over on it or step on something awkwardly? Sounds painful indeed if it's interfering with sleep.


Your guess is as good as mine bud, hurts like fook in the morning, has only just eased off now (courtesy of some mega painkillers from a colleague) but is making me hobble everywhere. Can't roll heel to ball on the outside of my foot like I would normally walk, it's been like it since last weekends escapades just want it to ferk off now to be honest. Impact is the worst thing, just sends a massive shooting pain through the foot which makes me very unsteady if I'm not careful.

Still - such is life, don't need my feet for chest and Bicep workout do I.... :lol: - mind you that's not until Sunday, it best be better by then.

I've already got the fridge primed with defrosting meat and fish, so no takeaways this weekend.... and only two more full working days until I'm off for xmas. Happy times.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

:clap: :clap:

HOLIDAY TIME!! - Last day in work today, and off now until 2nd Jan. Woot!

Trained Chest and Biceps yesterday:

Decline Bench:

80kg x 12 / 105kg x 9

120kg x 4 + 100kg x 5

Incline Bench:

60kg x 12

80kg x 9

Incline Fly:

22.5kg x 10

27.5kg x 7

DB conc curl:

15kg x 10

25kg x 5 + 20kg x 7

20kg x 8 + 15kg x 9

BB curl:

30kg x 9

30kg x8 (forced negs)

Forearm curl w/fatgripz

7.5kg x 11 / 12 / 20 fail and massive arm pump.

Bicep workout was a bit heavier than normal as trying to really get them to grow, and I don't really suffer from doms through biceps. We shall see tomorrow if anything becomes of it.

Tonight I did Delts and Triceps

DB OHP:

22.5kg x 8 for muscle activation

30kg x 10

32.5kg x 7 +25kg x 5

Side Lat raise:

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 8 + 12.5kg x 4

Low DB raise:

10kg x 8 (with 4 second negative lower)

Reverse Fly:

15kg x 10

15kg x 7 + 12.5kg x 8

Dips:

BW x 8

BW x 9

Skull Crusher:

48.5kg x 8

38kg x 9 S/Set with CGBP x 10

Tricep OHP:

37.5kg x 10

40kg x 9

Cable Tri Extension:

60kg x 12 + 15

Both sessions followed up with 10mins LISS on X-trainer @ lvl10.

Foot is still knackered, missus thinks it's a jones fracture (She's a X-Ray person) and started prodding around which has consequently brought out a bruise on my foot. It's got a bit easier to walk around on though, so hoping it keeps healing now for this weekend coming.

Diet has been alright. Although I've become a bit lax on the old IF regime which might have buggered my fat burning potential up for the morning (broke around an hour early each time), plenty of time to get it back on track now what with being at home a lot.

Otherwise, feeling good, nice and strong, and enjoying training which is the main thing. Even the car has now passed its MOT after some quick sharp fitting of new parts over the weekend.

Hope you're all well guys and gals.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Oh yeah forgot to mention, something for you to laugh at.

I dropped the 37.5kg DB on my left thigh and gave myself an instant dead leg in the middle of the gym. Quite funny hobbling (even more than normal) over to the DB rack. ****ing hurts now like, and no doubt I'll have a lovely bruise there tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

So 10 days since last update: I'll knock it all down here, no point in mumbling about it all.....

12-12-13

*Back:*

*
DB Pullover:*

Warmup:35kg x 10 40kg x 10

Working:40kg x 9

*One Arm Row:*

Warmup: 45kg x 10

Working: 50kg x 12

*Pullup:*

BW x 8

BW x 7

*Bent over row:*

Warmup: 70kg x 10

Working: 80kg x 12

*Deadlift:*

Warmup: 150kg x 6

Working: 170kg x 4

*Shrugs:*

Warmup: 70kg x 12

Working: 80kg x 16 + 12

16/12/13

*Legs:*

*
GVT SS Hybrid:*

*
Squats:*

*
Below Para:* 60kgx10/60kgx10/65kgx10/70kgx10

*Parallel:* 75kgx10/80kgx10/85kgx10/90kgx10/100kgx8/110kgx4

*Superset w/calf raises:*

110kg x 12 with 1 sec pinch hold at top

120kg x 12 w/1 sec pinch hold at top

130kg x 11 w/1 sec pinch hold at top

*superset w/ SLDL*

100kg x 12

120kg x 10 + 7

Nearly fell on my **** after this, and couldn't walk two days later when doms reared its ugly head.

17/12/13

*Delts & Tris:*

*
Rotator cuff work:*

7.5kg x 10 x 2 up down

7.5kg x 10 x 2 left right

*OHP:*

Warmup: 27.5kg x 10

Working: 50kg x 10 / 60 x 10 / 65 x 7

*Side Lat Raise: *

Warmup: 15kg x 8

Working: 12.5kg x 7 + 15kg x 7

*Rev Fly:*

Warmup: 12.5kg x 10

Working: 15kg x 10 + 12.5kg x 7

*Dips:* Legs forward 45 degrees

BW x 10

BW x 13

*Skull Crushers:*

Warmup: 45kg x 12

Working: 50kg x 9 + 20 x CGBP

*Tri OHP:*

Warmup: 37.5kg x 12

Working: 40kg x 11

*Cable Tricep Pulldown:*

Warmup: 60kg x 15

Working: 70kg x 12 / 75kg x 9

20/12/13:

*BACK:*

*
DB Pullover: *

Warmup: 35kg x 12

Working: 40kg x 10 + 10

*One Arm Row:* fat gripz

Warmup: 47.5kg x 10

Working: 50kg x 10 / 57.5kg x 7

*Pull Up:* Wide / Narrow

Warmup: 4 / 5

Working: 4 / 6.5

*Bent Over Row:*

Warmup: 80kg x 12

Working: 90kg x 9 + 8

*Deadlift:*

Warmup:160 x 4

Working: de-load (****ty diet week = no strength) 120kg x 6

*Shrugs:*

Warmup:80kg x 10

Working:90kg x 10 / 100kg x 10

*LISS: [email protected]%incl for 10mins*

21/12/13:

Chest & Biceps:

*Decline Bench:*

Warmup: 80kg x 12

Working: 105kg x 8 / 130kg x 4 + 110kg x 5

*Incline Bench:*

Warmup: 70kg x 8

Working: 80kg x 10

*Incline DB Fly:*

Warmup: 22.5kg x 8

Working: 25kg x 10 / 17.5kg x 10

*DB Conc Curl:*

Warmup: 15kg x 10

Working: *Superset* 22.5kg x 4 / 20kg x 5 / 17.5kg x 6 / 15kg x 7

*BB Curl:*

Warmup: 30kg x 8 (fat grips 4 sec negs)

Working: 30kg x 8 (fat gripz 4 sec negs)

*Forearm Curl:* w/ fat gripz

Warmup: 20kg x 20

Working: 20kg x 20 + 14

Diet has been neither here nor there to be honest, been pottering around the house doing things and so have lost control of it a bit, plus having fresh bread in the house is a weakness especially toasted with butter on.... :drool: so weight has been up at the gym. Only 120kg mind, so perfectly manageable. Back on a strict leash until the big blow out on Wednesday.

Weights are looking nice though. Had the gym owner and one of the PT's come in to try and one arm row with me on Friday but they couldn't get a good enough grip on the bar (fat diameter dumbell) and weight was too much. So +1 to me there :lol:

Training is going ok I reckon, still a lot of work to be done, but am still enjoying it which is the main thing. Calorie drop is going to commence come new year over the course of 4-5 weeks I'll knock down from 2700 to 2550 so it gives my metabolism a stablising point each time a drop is made, and it doesn't go mad thinking I'm starving it so come end of January it should be in a nice calorie deficit to get over this plateaux I seem to be at ~120kg BW. Still got nice vascular forearms in general (Well for me anyhow) and chest is coming along nicely.

Still a number of days training left before xmas and will have last session on xmas eve, blow out Wednesday and back in the gym day after boxing day. Looking at doing percentage increases in weight lifted and some comparison shots of how I've changed in the last however many months since starting this log. I'm pretty happy with how things have gone and will post it all in here for whoever is interested to read.

Cheers guys and hope you're all ok and enjoying your weekend.

Al.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MERRY CHRIMBLE BUDDY


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

biglbs said:


> MERRY CHRIMBLE BUDDY
> View attachment 142732


Same to you pal!

Was back in yesterday and today for last sessions.

Legs yesterday:

Squats

Calf Raises

SLDL

Back today

DB Pullover

One Arm Row

Pullups (mixture of wide and narrow grip)

Bent over row

Shrugs

LISS

Happy Chrimbo everyone!

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

So back to update time.

I guess I should start by saying what routine I'm following. That would be using Dorian Yates Blood and Guts routine. Although it's a slight hybrid in so much that I knock a another set in to the routine on most lifts and dropset to failure.

Between xmas and new year I managed to sneak in to the gym 4 or 5 times just maintaining a bit of a workout whilst trying to balance out the amount of tasty food I was eating over the xmas break.

Anyhow, new year, new start. Will get some pictures up tomorrow hopefully and will use those as my "Day Zero" pictures.

Training over the last few days has been like this:

Back:

DB Pull over - 37.5 x 10 / 40 x 8 / 40 x 9

One Arm Row Fatgrip dumbell - 50kg x 10 / 55 x 6 / 50 x 10

Pullup - 4 wide / 5 Narrow / 5 Wide / 6 Narrow

Bent over Row - 70kg x 10 / 80 x 10 / 90 x 10

Deadlift - 120 x 5 / 160 x 3 / 180 x 2 / 200 x 1

Delts & Tris:

OHP BB - 50 x 10 / 55 x 9 / 60 x 8 / 65 x 4 + 50 x 6

Side Lat Raise - 12.5 x 10 / 15 x 8 / 12.5 x 4 + 15 x 5 + 10 x 5

Low Cable Raise - 10 x failure (4 sec negatives)

Reverse Fly - 10 x 10 / 12.5 x 9 + 10 x 9

Dips - BW x 10 / 10 / 7

SkullCrusher - 45 x 10 / 50 x 8 + 4 CGBP

Tricep OHP - 37.5 x 10 / 40 x 9 / 40 x 7

Cable Extension - 60 x 12 / 70 x 10 / 75 x 9 + 50 x 9

Legs:

Squat - The following are BELOW PARA

60 x 10 / 80 x 10 / 100 x 10

Next ones were PARA

110x 7 + 60 x 23 (failure)

Calf Raise - 120 x 15 / 130 x 14 / 140 x 11 / 150 x 10

SLDL - 60 x 10 / 100 x 8 / 120 x 6 / 150 x 6

LISS @ LVL 10 @ 10 mins on x-trainer. (Have only just been able to start cardio again due to suspected fractured left foot, then injured my right foot in football on Friday night.

Feeling good so far, this week have lowered calorie intake by 50kcal so now looking to hit 2650kcal, followed by another week at 2600, then another down to a final level of 2550. Ratios are 40C 30P 30F in order to keep Natural T levels from suffering so much as I have suffered from this in the past.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Doms are arriving. Have felt them coming on since about 11am, and thighs and calfs are now tender to touch. Good times.

Chest and Biceps tonight:

Decline Bench:

60kg x 12 / 100kg x 8 / 110 x 6 / 120 x 5 / 100 x 6 / 60 (2 sec pause at bottom) x 10

Incl Bench

60kg x 12 / 80kg x 9 / 90kg x 7

Cable Fly

20kg x 10 / 25 x 10 / 25 x 9 / 25 x 8

Conc Curl w/ fat gripz

15kg x 10 / 20 x 7 / 17.5 x 8 / 15 x 9

BB curl w/fat gripz

30 x 8 / 30 x 7 / 30 x 6 (massive forearm pump and couldn't grip anymore)

12mins of sprints working up to machines top speed


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Back day yesterday:

DB Pullover - 37.5 x 10 / 40 x 9 / 40 x 8 +37.5 x 9

One Arm Row (Axle DB) - 45kg x 10 / 55kg x 7 / 55kg x 5 + 45kg x 9

Pullups - 4 Wide / 4 Narrow / 3 Wide / 2 Narrow

Bent Over Row - 60kg x 10 / 80kg x 10 / 80kg x 9

Deadlift - 120kg x 3 / 160kg x 3 / 180kg x 2 / 210 x 1 (Terrible form)

So did some reading last night as think my hips/hams/calves are all shocking flexibility wise.

Basically, Standing with the bar on 25kg plates (largest OD), sitting 2" off the floor on blocks. took position and basically cannot get down low enough to push chest out and straighten the top of my back, so always have a round in it until I get to just below my knee when I can push my chest out. Lower back is nice and straight, but obviously heavier lifts = more pronounced curve in back.

What to do.....? Well I've had (am having) a look at an article on T-Nation about working issues out, but from the looks of things initially, I'm going to have to strip my weight back and re work my form. Counter intuitively training seems to tighten all the muscles so my flexibility has actually gotten worse since the start of this journey.

I can however now squat to depth using the "so you think you can squat" videos that were recommended by Ewen, but still need to work on them and concentrate on flexibility more than owt else.

This is a bit of a kick in the teeth really, but it's going to have to be worked out otherwise I'll just injure myself and be worse off. So whilst some of my lifts are going up (more isolation exercises than anything else) I'm going to have to strip back the compounds and start from near the bottom to clear it all up.

I guess I'll just have to do more volume than heavier weight.

Al.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Looking good there, Al. Flexibility is worth prioritising for long term progress and injury prevention - is one of those things I wish I'd considered when I started out. Am interested in what you come up with in respect of flexibility drills etc.

Will reply to our email this weekend btw :thumbup1:


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Cheers pal.

I'll hopefully be looking to start the flexibility stuff this week. Just done the pictures as a day zero exercise to start 2014 with a set bench mark.

Training will continue on Dorian Yates B&G, with a bit more concentration on the larger lifts for both form and small weight increases. I'm pretty much set at not going over 120kg max body weight this year, and hopefully will be heading down to 100kg. Not sure on BF% but something around 10% would be awesome!

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

So there is the bench mark.

Time to get on it and make 2014 the year for me to build to best base possible for all my future work.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

:tt2: Sunday:

Delts & Tris:

OHP BB

50 x 10 / 55 x 10 / 60 x 8 / 65 x 6 / 50 x 5

Lat Raise;

12.5 x 10 / 15 x 8 / 12.5 x 6

Low Cable:

15kg x 6 (4 sec neg)

Dips:

BW x 10 / +10kg x 7 / +10kg x 6

Skull Crusher:

48.5 x 9 / 48.5 x 7 + 6 CGBP

OH Tricep Press:

40 x 9 / 40 x 9

Tricep Extension (cable)

60 x 10 / 65 x 10 / 70 x 10

Had all the good intentions of going in tonight, but forgot half my stuff so sacked it off for tomorrow. Leg day will be hard tomorrow.

@dtlv - have you had time to reply to that email yet pal? Checked spam and not in there.

This week will be the next step down to 2600kcal still maintaining a 40/30/30 C/F/P split. Fingers crossed this can get my bloody life saver ring moving properly. It feels like a lot of loose skin at the moment at the front, but fingers crossed I can get it to tighten up. Bits at the side are going slowly, measurements don't change very much still stuck at same as previously .... 46. Rubbish.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Tonight - Legs

Squats: 60kg x 10 / 80kg x 10 / 100kg x 9 - all below para (touch on bench) / 110 x 8 para.

Calf Raise: 110kg x 15 / 130kg x 14 / 150kg x 14 / 160kg x 13

SLDL: 100kg x 10 / 120kg x 6 / 120kg x 6 (grip gives up long before muscle does)

Cardio: Sprints for 14mins / LISS hill climb for 5mins.

Going to have to look at leg training as well. Whilst form is getting better on squats, weight doesn't appear to be going anywhere. Also not convinced SLDL is helping my form as when I stick my bum out, due to having monkey arms I get that lovely round in the top of my back.

Feeling pretty ****ty about it all really. Seems like I need a massive overhaul on it all tbh. Downer.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Tonight - Chest:

Decline Bench:

70 x 10 pause set / 90 x 10 / 110 x 5 / 120 x 4

Incline Bench:

70 x 10 pause set / 80 x 10 / 90 x 7

Cable Fly:

20 x 12 / 25 x 10 / 25 x 10 / 30 x 8

DB Conc curl: Fat Gripz

17.5 x 10 / 20 x 7 / 17.5 x 7

EZ Bar curl: Fat Gripz

28.5 x 10 / 33.5 x 8 / 33.5 x 7 / 13.5 x overhand grip to failure

Agile 8 stretching / foam rolling / 10mins sprints & 2 mins hill climb warm down.

Going to look to next 4-6 weeks to really work hip flexors and drop weight on D/L for form concentration.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Back day:

BB Pullover:

30kg x 10 / 40 x 10 + 7

One Arm Row:

45kg x 10 / 55 x 7 / 55 x 6 / 45 x 8 / 35 x 12

Pull up:

5 x wide / 4 narrow / 5 wide band assisted / 5 wide band assisted / 4 narrow

Agile 8 warm up

Deadlift:

120 x 10 / 160 x 6 / 180 x 2 / 200 x 1

Facepulls:

50 x 10 / 55 x 10 / 60 x 9 / 65 x 7

No cardio as football is tomorrow.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Delts & Tri's:

BB OHP:

50x10 / 60x9 / 65x7

Side Lat:

12.5 x 10 / 15 x 9

Low Cable:

15 x 10

Rev Fly:

15 x 10 / 15 x 10 / 15 x 7

Dips:

BW x 10 / +10kg x 9

CGBP:

40 x 10 / 60 x 10 / 70 x 9 / 80 x 6

Tri OHP:

40 x 10 / 40 x 9

Tri cable extension:

60 x 10 / 65 x 10 / 70 x 8

Agile 8 Stretching

25mins abs class.

Whole body is aching at the moment. Will work out % max's this week and work to them rather than trying to go as heavy as possible, and will allow me to continue to focus on my form and flexibility for the next 2 months or so before trying anything stupid again.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

20/01/14 - Re-worked Leg day:

Squats: All down to parallel

70kg x 10 / 90kg x 10 / 110kg x 7 / 110kg x 7 / 70 kg x 12

Calf Raise:

130kg x 15 / 140kg x 15 / 150kg x 14

Sumo Deadlift:

120kg x 6 / 160 x 6 / 160 x 6 / 160 x 7 - Concentrating on form much more, felt alright to be honest, initial jump off the pad and powered the hips through. Felt nice actually being able to sit down properly in to them. Going to keep doing these to really get the power and speed coming through for more worth while heavier lifts to come.

Agile 8 Stretching.

10mins LISS on cross trainer. Think I've got the makings of Plantar Fasciitis on right foot, so will also need to add plenty of stretching of Achilles and calf muscles to keep it mobile.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

****ed off yesterdays session. Everything is aching/tight/sore.

Went back today and doubled up the session as I felt guilty. :lol:

Decline chest

60 x 10 / 80 x 8 / 110 x 6 / 80 x 7

Incline chest

60 x 10 / 80 x 9

Incline Fly

22.5 x 10 / 22.5 x 10

OHP Oly Bar

50 x 10 / 55 x 8 / 60 x 4 / 60 x 4

Side Lats

12.5 x 10 / 12.5 x 10

Low Cable

15 x 7 / 15 x 8

Dips

+10kg x 6 / BW x 7

Conc Curl DB

15 x 10 / 20 x 8 / 15 x 7

CGBP

60 x 10 / 80 x 8 / 80 x 8

Tri Extension

65 x 13 / 70 x 12

Agile 8 Stretching

LISS - 120m ascent @ 15% incl


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

So entire weekend off, evening out on Friday. Feeling tired, but not as aching as I was.

Tonight - Back

BB Pullover

40kg x 10 / 45kg x 10

Pullups

Wide x 5 + 4 band assisted / Wide x 2 + 5 narrow / Wide x 5 band assisted

One Arm row (fat grip)

55kg x 10 / 57.5 x 9

Facepulls

50 x 10 / 60 x 10 / 60 x 8

Good Mornings

20 x 10 / 40 x 10 / 50 x 9 / 60 x 9

Sumo Deadlift

160 x 3 / 160 x 4 / 160 x 4

Treadmill incline 15% for 110m @ 4.7 then 2 min jog at 9 & 2%

Agile 8 stretching & Foam rolling.

Dropped kcals down to 2550 kcal after 4 week taper down from 2700. Going to give myself a couple of months to see what results I can get. Fingers crossed I'll get the results I'm looking for.

Al.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

dtlv said:


> Looking good there, Al. Flexibility is worth prioritising for long term progress and injury prevention - is one of those things I wish I'd considered when I started out. Am interested in what you come up with in respect of flexibility drills etc.
> 
> Will reply to our email this weekend btw :thumbup1:


Yup,agreed i am as flexible as 4 x 2!


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

dtlv said:


> Looking good there, Al. Flexibility is worth prioritising for long term progress and injury prevention - is one of those things I wish I'd considered when I started out. Am interested in what you come up with in respect of flexibility drills etc.
> 
> Will reply to our email this weekend btw :thumbup1:


Flexibility drills = Agile 8 pal, it's a revelation to me, and from the looks of things I'm the only one in the gym that does it. After only a week I can comfortable sit down in my squats with heels raised 1" at 110kg below parallel (using a wider stance than conventional) and get 10 reps out. Will definitely carry this on for the future and sumo deadlifts are helping me get the momentum and power through the hips that I lacked.

BTW - If that's you in your AVI, I hate you. :lol:


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Legs: Love leg day!

Agile 8 warm up

Squats:

below para: 70 x 10 / 100 x 10 / 110 x 6 / 120 x 3

SLDL: 70 x 10 / 120 x 9 / 130 x 8 / 130 x 8

Calf raise: 130 x 15

150kg pause set: 15 - 15 secs - 12 - 30 secs - 10

Leg stretches

10mins jog/walk repeated for 1min jog 1.5 min recover. Then 5 mins cross trainer steady state.

Headphones broke. Rubbish! Taking open back crap ones until I can afford some more in ear ones.

Roll on delts and tri's tomorrow.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Big_Al13 said:


> Flexibility drills = Agile 8 pal, it's a revelation to me, and from the looks of things I'm the only one in the gym that does it. After only a week I can comfortable sit down in my squats with heels raised 1" at 110kg below parallel (using a wider stance than conventional) and get 10 reps out. Will definitely carry this on for the future and sumo deadlifts are helping me get the momentum and power through the hips that I lacked.
> 
> BTW - If that's you in your AVI, I hate you. :lol:


Don't hate, appreciate!  LOL

Is an older pic, not only a bit of padding on there now but there's probably less muscle underneath. Am training well at the moment though and working on getting it back.

Yeah preventative and genuinely functionally beneficial training is one million times less common to see than ego lifting in a gym... you may well be on your own. Don't let that put you off though, is very sensible.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

No fear of that bud. If I have helped myself in only a week of doing it every session, then it would be silly to just stop it. Will no doubt help me in later life as well.

I appreciate that I look nowhere near as good ha ha! :thumb:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Big_Al13 said:


> No fear of that bud. If I have helped myself in only a week of doing it every session, then it would be silly to just stop it. Will no doubt help me in later life as well.
> 
> I appreciate that I look nowhere near as good ha ha! :thumb:


Hmmn, your abs may not be busting through but I have always been naturally lean, and the change from my worst to my best was less distance than your own change from your worst to where you are now, by a long way... and you are still going forward.

Don't compare to others, we each have our own journey.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

I highly doubt I'll ever be as lean as you or many others pal, I've stopped thinking such things a long time ago, I get to where I get too and am just enjoying the journey.

Next goal is to be able to actually bulk and put some serious muscle on these bones once I've reached a weight/shape/body comp I'm happy with.


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Just sat and read all 18 pages!!

Great work so far and very motivational. Keep up the very good and consistent work rate and you'll keep improving body comp at good rate.

Some hefty lifts in there also - beast!

:thumb:


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

lumix said:


> Just sat and read all 18 pages!!
> 
> Great work so far and very motivational. Keep up the very good and consistent work rate and you'll keep improving body comp at good rate.
> 
> ...


Ha, cheers pal! That's come dedication to read all 18 pages.... either that or a really quiet night :lol:

Messing around with macros now and experimenting a little so hopefully in the coming months there should be some nice changes coming on. Don't think lifts will change much (if anything they might just maintain) as I'm hitting this cut hard now.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Big_Al13 said:


> I highly doubt I'll ever be as lean as you or many others pal, I've stopped thinking such things a long time ago, I get to where I get too and am just enjoying the journey.
> 
> Next goal is to be able to actually bulk and put some serious muscle on these bones once I've reached a weight/shape/body comp I'm happy with.


Since you've been cutting for so long IMO it's vital that when you start looking to build up lean mass as a priority you reverse diet gradually... I can give you a few tips on reverse dieting/metabolic conditioning when the time comes and also some links to helpful info so you can study it yourself. It really does work IMO, and although it is starting to catch on, still many people dismiss it which is a shame as it's such a beneficial strategy.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

dtlv said:


> Since you've been cutting for so long IMO it's vital that when you start looking to build up lean mass as a priority you reverse diet gradually... I can give you a few tips on reverse dieting/metabolic conditioning when the time comes and also some links to helpful info so you can study it yourself. It really does work IMO, and although it is starting to catch on, still many people dismiss it which is a shame as it's such a beneficial strategy.


Of that there is no doubt pal, I'll be taking everything one step at a time and being sensible about it all. Reverse diet seems the only way to do things and taking weeks to do small steps up, and allowing a stabilization period is key imo.

When the time comes I'll be on your case don't you worry :lol: cash pound notes and all.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Chest day:

Decline Bench: 70kg x 10 / 90 x 10 / 110 x 5

Incline: 80 x 10 / 100 x 6

Cable Fly: 20 x 10 / 30 x 10 / 35 x 8

Conc Curl: Fat grips: 15kg x 10 / 20 x 7 / 20 x 7 / 15 x 10

EZ Cable curl: 35kg x 10 / 50kg x 8 / 60 x 6

Agile 8 stretching.

Mixture of jogging / walking / hill climb on treadmill.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Friday: A Whole lot of leg stretching as my leg started hurting around my left knee randomly whilst wandering around tescos doing the shopping.

Then footy for an hour... probably the best game I've had in a while as came away without something being injured and fingers crossed nothing is flaring up as of yet (sat evening)

Saturday:

Delts & Tri's

Oly Bar OHP;

50 x 10 / 60 x 10 / 65 x 7

Side Lats:

12.5 x 10 / 15 x 8 / 12.5 x 7

Low Cable:

15 x 10 / 20 x 7

Dips:

BW x 10 / +10kg x 8 / +10kg x 6

CGBP:

60 x 10 / 70 x 10 / 80 x 6

Tri OHP DB:

40 x 10 / 40 x 8

Tri Cable Extension:

60 x 12 / 65 x 10 / 70 x 8

Facepull:

50 x 10 / 60 x 10 / 65 x 7

Agile 8 Stretching / 5 mins on x trainer low speed and just to loosen up as football yesterday rounded off this weeks cardio for me.

Hope you are all enjoying your weekends.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Back on it:

Legs: :cool2:

Agile 8

Squats:

all below para

70 x 10 / 100 x 10 / 110 x 8 / 120 x 5

SLDL:

70 x 10 / 130 x 6 / 130 x 7 / 130 x 7

Calf raise:

130 x 13 / 150 x 12 / 150 x 11 / 130 x 10 pinch hold.

Agile 8 (yes twice in one session) and a few other stretches to help the blood get to the muscles and stop me siezing up later.

Cardio: 10mins @ 10% incl @ 6 followed by intervals of walking / jogging @ 2% incl 1min on 1min of 10mins.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Back Day: :bounce:

BB Pullover:

40kg x 8 / 45kg x 8 / 45kg x 9

Pullups:

Wide x 5 + 4 negs / Narrow x 5 / Wide x 4 + 5 negs / Narrow x 4

One Arm Row:

50kg x 10 / 55kg x 8 / 60kg x 7

Good Mornings:

40kg x 8 / 60kg x 10 / 60kg x 10

Facepulls:

55kg x 10 / 60kg x 10 / 65kg x 9

Sumo Deads:

160kg x 5 / 160kg x 5 / 190kg x 3

Agile 8

Hill climb - 15% incl @ 5kmh distance 1km / 152m climb.

Happy times. Picture time this weekend, missus is away though so need to come up with some clever system to get them to work properly..... will have a think.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Chest day yesterday: :cool2:

Decline Press:

80kg x 10 (pause at bottom) / 100kg x 8 / 120kg x 4

Incline press:

60 x 10 (pause at bottom) / 80 x 8 (pause at bottom) / 100 x 5

Fly:

20kg x 10 on DB / 30kg x 10 (cable) / 35kg x 9

Conc Curl DB w fat gripz

17.5 x 10 / 20kg x 7 / 20kg x 7 / 17.5kg x 8

EZ Cable curl:

50kg x 10 / 60kg x 8 / 60kg x 7

Agile 8 Stretching

Today: Football :thumb:


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

So this weekend I did nothing. Nada. Nowt. I also ate a reasonable amount, and still managed to fall asleep on the sofa multiple times. So did I need a rest? Well.... you tell me.

Back to the gym today, and wasn't expecting much as I've felt like pap all day, like someone had hold of my stomach and was basically squeezing and twisting it all day. Forced food down and felt shocking.

Anyhow, managed to get in to gym and did delts and tri's

OHP Oly bar

50kg x 10 / 60kg x 7 / 55kg x 8

CGBP:

60kg x 10 / 80kg x 8 / 70kg x 9

Dips:

+10kg x 8 / +10kg x 6 / BW x 7

Side Lats:

12.5kg x 10 / 15kg x 8 / 12.5kg x 7

Low Cable:

15kg x 8 / 20kg x 7

Facepulls:

60 x 10 / 65kg x 9 / 65kg x 7

Cable Tri extension:

65 x 10 / 75 x 9 / 75kg x 9

OH Tri press:

37.5kg x 10 / 37.5kg x 8

Treadmill: Hill walk - 12%incl for 10mins, 14-15% incl for 5mins. 160m climb and 1.4ish km.

Still feeling crappy now, but looking to try and eat something to keep me ticking over for the next 12 hours at least.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Leg day:

Squats:

80kg x 10 (below para) / 100kg x 10 (below para) / 120kg x 6 (para)

SLDL:

80kg x 8 / 120kg x 7 x 3sets

Calf Raise:

120kg x 15 / 140kg x 13 / 150kg x 12 / 100kg x 66 - smashed out a load of really quick reps then the last 10 or so were pinch holds at the top.

Agile 8 stretching x 2

Walking hill climb on treadmill, same as yesterday.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Coming down with something now which is nice.

Felt like gipping most of Monday, seemed ok yesterday, back to the same feeling as Monday now. Stomach just feels like it's churning so picking at food, head is fuzzy, nose is running, eyes feel tired. Fantastic.

Upped the vit C by another 1g to try and combat it, but need to put an order in soon for more vit c tabs as well. I've kind of got that feeling that you get post throwing up, but it just never progresses, it's just sticking around.

Back on it tomorrow for a bit of Back work.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Flu like symptoms seem to have subsided after a hot bath and a good sleep.

Back day yesterday:

BB Pullover:

40kg x 10 / 45kg x 10

Pullups:

Wide x 6 / narrow x 5 / wide x 4 + 3 negs / narrow x 4

One Arm Row:

55kg x 10 / 60kg x 7

Facepull:

60kg x 10 / 65kg x 9 / 70kg x 8

Bent Over Row:

70kg x 10 / 80kg x 9 / 80kg x 9

Good Mornings:

60kg x 10 / 70kg x 8 / 70kg x 7

Agile 8 Stretching

Treadmill 13-15% incline for 16mins hill walk.

Football tonight to sweat the rest of this cold out. :cool2:


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Chest saturday, and a nice 5mile peak walk sunday. Good relaxing weekend and genuinely felt quite happy with it all. Woke up this morning after a stinking nights sleep, and felt a bit pap. Onwards and upwards though.

Delts & Tris:

DB OHP:

25kg x 10 / 30 x 10 / 32.5 x 8 / 35 x 6

Side Lat:

15kg x 10 / 15kg x 10

Reverse Fly:

15kg x 10 / 15kg x 10

Low Cable

15kg x 8 / 20kg x 7

Dips:

BW x 10 / +10kg x 8 / +10kg x 7 (will move up to 15kg next time round)

Tri OH press DB:

40kg x 10 / 40kg x 8 straight on to 30kg x 6

Cable Extensions V Bar:

65kg x 12 / 70kg x 10 / 75kg x 8

Single arm extenson:

15kg x 10 / 20kg x 8

Agile 8 Stretching / rolling

Treadmill 17mins @ 13-15% incl & 5kmh

HOpe your weekends were all as relaxing as mine were :thumb:

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Haven't updated for a week, so will quickly note down what I've trained and where I am:

20/02/14 -Leg Day

*Squat*

70kg x 10 (below para)

90kg x 10 (below para)

110kg x 7 (below para)

130kg x 2 (para)

*SLDL*

70kg x 10

110kg x 8

130kg x 6

*Calf Raise*

140kg x 14 / 20sec pause / 140kg x 12 / 20sec / 140kg x 9 / 30sec / 120kg x 12

Agile 8 Stretching & LISS on treadmill

21/2/14

Football

22/2/14 - Back

*BB Pullover*

40kg x 10 / 45kg x 9 / 45kg x 9

*One Arm Row Fat Bar*

55kg x 9 / 65kg x 5 / 55kg x 8

*Shrug*

70kg x 12 / 70kg x 12 / 70kg x 12 / 70kg x 12

*Pullup*

Wide x 4 + 3 neg / Narrow x 5 / Wide x 3 / Narrow x 5

*Facepull*

60kg x 12 / 60kg x 12 / 60kg x 10

*Rack Pull*

110kg x 7 / 150kg x 5 / 180kg x 5

Agile 8 Stretching.

Back is ruined after the rack pulls, and legs are tight from football. Went for a 4mile walk to stretch them out and work some of the stress out of the system, this is another approach I will be taking to just get me out of the house and not stressed out so much. Can't really move though once I'm sat down and getting up in stages at the moment. Good old rack pulls, always ruin me.

Steak and pasta as a big fat cheat meal tonight. Winner.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Evening all, so nearly a month since last update. Time flys and all that shiz.

Still been going to gym, still same routines, weights have gone up on some things, reps have gone up on others, slow progress, you know how it is.

Has anything changed, well some days I think it has, others I think I look worse. New work regiment is taking it out of me, being up early to commute, and then long boring drive back nearly puts me to sleep, then have to pick up the motivation to go lift, and sometimes I just go through the motions with no real drive.

I got a PT session gratis off a mate, who owns the gym I'm at which mixed up my leg session nicely so am mixing in some of his workout with mine.

Diet - well I haven't lost any weight, and haven't put on any weight and was on 2550kcal restriction, which is roughly 600kcal off estimated TDEE for my size and weight. (6ft5 and 123kg) am thinking I'll up protein next and lower carbs a bit to try and get my to a more fat burning way of being.

Currently have the following mon-fri:

shot of greens in the morning (2 scoops) and 200ml water

2lts green tea

mid-morn (10am ish) couple of handfuls of dry roasted peanuts or an egg.

lunch (12.30) - chicken breast (~250g) & Brocolli / Green Beans (~300g)

Mid afternoon (3pm ish) - 2 eggs / protein shake

workout - 5ish until just after 6pm using 10g BCAA intra in water.

PWO - protein shake / oats / peanut butter / frozen berries / husk / egg whites etc

tea - (8-9ish) - a meat of some kind, brown rice / cous cous / quinoa / sweet potato / cottage cheese / veggies

So it's not a bad diet really. Weekends usually consist of some eggs and bacon on bagels every now and again a takeaway but nothing massively over my kcal intake and certainly not getting to maintenance.

However something is stopping this frigging wedge around my middle moving so this week as I've been a bit of a knob to the missus by being grumpy (tiredness and me do not get along well) I'm only doing cardio and no weight to let the muscles grow / repair / replenish. This will hopefully de-stress me a bit and stop me feeling so tired.

Tonight I did 30mins - 20mins hill climb 5.5 @ 15% incl and 10mins x-trainer lvl 10 70rpm.

So if anyone wants to chime in with anything then feel free, questions I'll answer and pictures I'll put up this weekend with a bit of luck to see how anything has changed since the new year pictures.

Cheers all,

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Yesterday was a good day after a week of feeling like crap. Took the initial 5 days off, then went back and did a whole body workout last Saturday. Then legs on Monday. Yesterday was back which was a dead good workout. Form was all nice and tight, and now my back if feeling it, so did the trick just right.

Here is the work out:

Pullups:

wide x 5 / narrow x 5 / wide x 4 / narrow x 5

One arm row:

55kg x 8 / 60kg x 6

Superset:

Bent over row:

70x10 / 80x10 / 90x8

Shrugs:

80x10 / 90x10 / 100x10

Facepull:

55x10 / 60x10

Sumo Deadlift:

120 x 8 / 170 x 4 / 210 x 1 RAW / 210 x 1 straps. Felt strong, came off the floor well which is what I struggled with, but lockout was difficult.

Feeling it today. Back in later for delts and tris.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Delts & Tris:

Superset: 45secs rest between each set of 3 exercises

Side Lat:

15kg x 10 / 12.5kg x 10 / 12.5kg x 8

Low Cable bent over side raise: (is that actually an exercise name? :lol: )

15kg x 10 / 15kg x 10 / 15kg x 8

Reverse Fly:

15kg x 10 / 15kg x 8 / 15kg x 6

Dips:

+15kg x 8 / +15kg x 6 / BW x 5

Superset: 45secs between exercises:

CGBP:

70kg x 8 / 70kg x 8 / 70kg x 8

Tri pulldown:

75kg x 10 / 75kg x 10 / 75kg x 9

Cable rope OH tri ext:

30 x 10 / 40 x 10 / 45 x 10 / 50 x 10

All done in 40mins.

Followed up by football tonight for an hour.

Back tomorrow for chest and biceps. :thumb:


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Chest & Bi:

Decline bench:

60kgx12 / 90x10 / 100x5 / 120x3

Incline bench:

60x12 / 80x8 / 100x5

Cable fly:

35x10 / 40x8 / 40x7

Conc curl:

Dropset to failure - 20kg/17.5kg/15kg/10kg then 20kg/10kg

Cable ez curl dropset:

55kg/45kg/35kg/25kg/15kg

Done. Big lump of Turkey roasting in the oven can't wait, I'm shattered.

Al


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Shattered after a busy busy weekend, clocks going forward, getting up late for work, pretty hectic day, was considering sacking off the gym, but managed a quick leg session, supersets:

Back squat 3 x 60kg x 10

Front squat 3 x 60kg x 9

Glute raise 3 x 60kg x 10

Wide leg squat 3 x 80kg x 10

Calf raise 3 x 60kg x 12 fast

calf raise 3 x 60kg x 12 slow (pause at top)

Calf raise 3 x BW x 8-9 single leg.

In and out - 45mins. Boom.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Flying visit for Delts & Tris

Superset:

Lat raise

15kg x 8 / 12.5kg x 10 / 12.5kg x 8

Low Cable raise

20kg x 10 / 15kg x 8 / 15kg x 7

Rev fly

15kg x 10 / 15kg x 9 / 15kg x 8

Superset:

Dips

15kg x 8 / 15kg x 5 / BW x 6

Cable tri pulldown

75kg x 10 / 75kg x 10 / 75kg x 8

Overhead Tri ext

55kg x 10 / 55kg x 10 / 45kg x 8

25mins to complete. Zoom.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

3-4-14

Chest & Biceps:

Incline DB

40kg x 10 / 40kg x 10 / swapped to oly bar - 80 x 8 / 100 x 5

Decline:

60 x 12 pause set / 80 x 8 / 90 x 8 / 100 x 6 / 120 x 3

Cable Fly:

35kg x 10 / 40kg x 10 / 40kg x 10

Conc curl:

20kg x 7 / 15kg x 8 / 10kg x 9 / 20kg x 6 / 15kg x 7 / 10kg x 9 / 20kg x 3 / 15kg x 5 / 10kg x 12

EZ Cable curl:

55kg x 8 / 45kg x 8 / 40kg x 8 / 35kg x 8 / 25kg x 8 / 15kg x 8 / 10kg x 10

07/04/14

Back:

Pull ups:

wide x 6 / narrow x 6 / wide x 4 + 2 neg / Narrow x 4 + 1 neg

One arm row (fatbar dumbell):

55kg x 10 / 55kg x 8 / 55kg x 7

superset with bent over row:

80kg x 10 / 80kg x 8 / 70kg x 8

Rack Pulls: All lifts are RAW

120kg x 5 / 160kg x 5 / 180kg x 3 / 190kg x 2

Facepull:

60 x 10 x 3

Superset with Shrugs:

100kg x 10 x 3

Agile 8 stretching.

Feeling nice and strong currently which is a good thing. Struggling to keep diet in check during the day, feeling hungry most of the time.

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

8-4-14

Leg Day:

Back squat / Front squat / Lunge superset. 3 sets 1min rest.

60kg x 10 / 60kg x 6 / BW x 10 each leg

Glute raise / wide leg squat superset 3 sets 1min rest.

50kg x 10 / 60kg x 10

Calf raise

10 slow hold at top / 10 fast / 10 each leg x 3 times round 30secs rest.

45mins Done.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

12-4-14

Chest & Biceps

Decline

70kg x 10 (pause) / 100 x 7 / 120 x 5

Incline

70kg x 10 / 80 x 8 / 100 x 8

Cable Fly

40kg x 8 / 45kg x 8 / 45kg x 9

Bicep Conc Curl

20kg x 7 / 15kg x 8 / 10kg x 13 / 20kg x 5 / 15kg x 8 / 10kg x 10 / 20kg x 3 / 15kg x 6 / 10kg x 10

Cable EZ curl

Dropset: 60kg x 8 / 50kg x 7 / 40kg x 7 / 30kg x 8 / 20kg x 8

Dropset: 50kg x 8 / 40kg x 8 / 30kg x 8 / 20kg x 8

Agile 8 Stretching.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

9-4-14

Delts and Tri's

DB OHP:

30kg x 10 / 35kg x 9 / 35kg x 8

Superset:

Side Lat:

15kg x 8 / 12.5kg x 9 / 12.5kg x 9

Low Cable raise:

15kg x 10 / 15kg x 10 / 15kg x 10

Superset:

Tricep extension

75kg x 10 / 75kg x 9 / 75kg x 9

Tricep OH Ext

60kg x 10 / 60kg x 9 / 60kg x 8

Rope ext

30kg to failure.

Agile 8


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Now for the big post:

Near as dammit one year since starting this journal, so thought I would stick an update in here with those pictures that I've been going on about for the last couple of weeks.

Pictures are 1 year ago, 6 months, and last weekend. Except for the last couple which are 6 months and last week. Here goes:











6 Months - Last week





Some reasonable progress, not as much as I'd like, but all good overall.

Another 12 months and should be all good to go on bit of a wild bulk!

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Dropped in for a quick chest and bicep session.

Decline:

100kg x 8 / 110kg x 7 / 120kg x 5

Incline:

60kg x 12 / 80kg x 8 / 100kg x 7 / 110kg x 3

Cable fly:

45kg x 8 / 40kg x 6 / 30kg x 12

Cable ez curls:

Dropset x 2

60kg x 8 / 50kg x 7 / 40kg x 6 / 30kg x 8 / 20kg x 10

60kg x 5 / 50kg x 6 / 40kg x 7 / 30kg x 7 / 20kg x 9.

Done and dusted in 40mins.

Al.

P.s. for anyone looking can you just tell me if you can see the pictures in the above post, they seem to have disappeared for me, but could just be my phone. Cheers.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

new photos uploaded... is uploader not working on here.......?............... still? :confused1:


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Been in as usual, but can't remember what I've been doing to be honest.

Legs workouts have been using a power sledge working up from 50kg to 165kg (the sledge itself weighs 65kg so a 230kg total) working in the 8 to 4 length range or about 10 metres or so.

Focussed on failure reps, for other movements.

Back in tonight for chest and bicep, back to focus on blood and guts though

Decline:

80kg x 12 / 80kg x 11 / 120kg x 4 fail +100kg x 7 fail.

Incline:

60kg x 12 / 60kg x 11 / 100kg x 7 fail + 80kg x 7 fail.

Chest cable fly:

30kg x 11 / 30kg x 10 / 45kg x 9 fail + 30kg x 8 fail.

Bicep conc curl:

10kg x 12 pinch hold / 10kg x 12 pinch hold / 20kg x 5 pinch hold fail + 10kg x 7 pinch hold fail

EZ cable curl:

40kg x 10 pinch hold / 40kg x 10 pinch hold / 65kg x 8 pinch hold fail + 40kg x 8 pinch hold fail.

Agile 8


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Joined sessions together tonight as parents are visiting this weekend, so won't get the chance to go over the weekend.

So that meant back, delts and tri's.

OHP BB

50kg x 12 / 50kg x 10 / 60kg x 5 + 4

Side Lat

15kg x 9 / 12.5kg x 8

Low Cable

15kg x 10 / 15kg x 10

Pull Up - Really struggling with these at the moment!

Wide x 5 / Narrow x 5 / Wide x 3 / Narrow x 4

Rack Pull:

120kg x 8 / 170kg x 5 / 200 x 3 / 220 x 2 - NEW PB!

Tri cable Ext:

70kg x 12 / 70kg x 10 / 75kg x 8

Dips:

BW x 8 / BW x 7 / +15kg x 5 +BW x 3

Rope OH Ext:

50kg x 10 / 50kg x 10 / 65kg x 9

Feeling strong which is good although bloody skin is taking it's time to tighten up. Need to get a bike still for some early morning cardio, but getting out of bed before half 5 is a pretty large brick wall to my motivation. :sleeping:

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

28-4-14

Leg day:

Back squat

70kg x 9 / 70kg x 9 / 120kg x 8 + 100kg x 8

Front Squat:

60kg x 6 / 60kg x 6 / 60kg x 9

Wide leg squat:

60kg x 10 / 60kg x 10 / 80kg x 10 / 80kg x 10

Calf raise

80kg x 10 x 3 Double slow

80kg x 10 x 3 Double fast

BW x 10 x 3 single slow raise

Legs now feel tight as fook!


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Been in Rome for a week, did loads of walking averaged about 10-12miles a day, eating ice cream, a little bit of pizza, some pasta. It's an awesome place, very recommended.

Came back and straight in gym on Monday, and today.

Chest and Biceps on Monday.

Back tonight:

Deadlift - 120 x 10 / 170kg x 5 / 170kg x 6 / 170kg x 6

Bent over row - 60kg x 10 / 80kg x 8 / 80kg x 9 + 60kg x 10

Pull Ups - BW x 5 x 3

Facepulls - 50kg x 10 / 70kg x 8 / 70kg x 9 + 50kg x 10

Agile 8.

Hope you are all keeping well.

Al.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

"What did the Romans ever do for us?"

Drains...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Big_Al13 said:


> Now for the big post:
> 
> Near as dammit one year since starting this journal, so thought I would stick an update in here with those pictures that I've been going on about for the last couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


Good work


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Cheers pal. I'm just planning to keep on chuntering through like we all do. I've been keeping an eye on your progress, to say you are a different person is an understatement!

Al.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Big_Al13 said:


> Cheers pal. I'm just planning to keep on chuntering through like we all do. I've been keeping an eye on your progress, to say you are a different person is an understatement!
> 
> Al.


Thanks buddy


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

As mentioned before, still going at it.

Went in after giving legs a rest for a session on Monday:

Back squats

60kg x 10 / 80kg x 10 / 100kg x 7 / 120kg x 4 - my squatting ability is utter garbage I've decided. Just CANNOT seem to go heavier nevermind to depth and I'm stretching each session to try and help.

Front squats

60kg x 6 / 60kg x 6 / 70kg x 7

Wide leg squats

60kg x 10 x 2 / 60kg x 11

Glute ham raise

50kg x 10 x 3

calf raise

bw x 10 slow / 10 fast / 10 single x 3 times round.

Yesterday was back day:

Pull ups

BW x 8 / x 7 / x 5

Rack pulls:

120kg x 8 / 160kg x 6 / 200kg x 4 / 240 x .5 ( never managed to get it locked out, was just sitting on my thighs and couldn't get the final push but it's in me and so I'm calling it a PB)

Bent over row:

80kg x 10 x 2 / 80kg x 11

Facepull;

50kg x 10 / 60kg x 10 / 60kg x 9

Agile 8 each session.

Eating well and just looking to get a bike for some early morning cardio in the garage.

Cheers,

Al.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Chest & Biceps;

Decline

70kg x 12 / 70kg x 10 / 120kg x 5 + 100kg x 10

Incline

70kg x 10 / 70kg x 7 / 100kg x 7 + 70kg x 9

Chest Fly cables:

30kg x 10 / 45kg x 8 + 30kg x 10 / 45kg x 8 + 30kg x 8

Conc curl

12.5kg x 10 / 20kg x 6 + 12.5kg x 11 / 20kg x 4 + 12.5kg x 8

EZ curl

40kg x 10 / 60kg x 9 + 30kg x 8 / 60kg x 8 + 30kg x 9

Single arm curl cable

10kg x 12 x 4 pinch on each one.

Agile 8.

Legs and back are still fooked from monday/tuesday. Football tomorrow. Good day really, apart from freezer going pop, and boiler shutting off. Never rains eh.....

AL.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Have been in since last update, normal sessions still pushing hard.

28/05/2014: Back

Pull ups @ Bodyweight:

6 wide / 7 narrow / 6 narrow

Rack pulls:

120 x 10 / 160 x 6 / 180 x 8 / 180 x 4

Bent over row:

70kg x 10 / 70kg x 10 (fail) / 70kg x 9 (fail)

Cable Pullover:

55kg x 10 / 65kg x 10 / 65kg x 10 (Fail)

Facepull:

55kg x 10 / 65kg x 10 (fail) / 65kg x 10 (fail)

Lots of leg and back stretching!


----------

